#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Загадочные и необычные истории связанные с буддизмом

## Eugeny

Прочитал сейчас тему Николая Чумакова "Махамантра" и колдуны,и решил создать тему где каждый может отписаться о необычных историях связанных с буддизмом,думаю многим будет интересно почитать,да и улыбнет и настроение поднимет,и модераторам не придется лишние темы закрывать.Как бы кто писал в других темах копируйте в эту тогда.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тоесть, попустословим-пофлудим безнаказанно? :Smilie:  А Вы хорошо поняли, почему закрыли тему "Махамантра"? :Smilie: 

В буддизме нет ничего загадочного, все происходит в силу причнно-следственной связи, а в большинстве колдунов - ничего буддийского.

И, потом, думаю, мы вряд ли будем обнажать такого рода опыт. Он в большинстве своем совершенно не для смеха и не для спекуляции.

----------

Буль (15.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.02.2012), Шавырин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Если я понимаю, здесь речь не о каких-то прозрениях, озарениях и прочем опыте, связанном с практикой.

История, произошедшая буквально сегодня.
Муж (кто не знает - PampkinHead) заходит в больничку в Тель-авиве, чтобы сделать рентген.
Медсестра - обычная русскоязычная тетенька.
И вдруг она ему говорит, чтобы он завязал волосы на макушке "как у Будды Амитабхи". Так и сказала!  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (15.05.2012), Eugeny (15.02.2012), Ometoff (03.05.2016), Pedma Kalzang (15.02.2012), Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Vladiimir (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Вова Л. (15.02.2012), Кунсанг (15.02.2012), Оскольд (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Материализация мысли через ригпа считается за загадочное и необычное явление?

Если да, то моя жизнь - необычная загадка... :Wink: 

ПС: Не совсем в то русло но как говорится: 
_Ходить по воде не чудо
Ходить по земле - это чудо_

----------


## Кунсанг

> И вдруг она ему говорит, чтобы он завязал волосы на макушке "как у Будды Амитабхи". Так и сказала!


Может быть тут все просто? Она знакома с буддизмом и разглядела в муже буддиста через какие-то внешние признаки? Но если он внешне ничем не отличается от обычных людей, то это странная история. Может она того, экстрасенс?

----------


## Кунсанг

Я в Москве однажды сидел на Петровско-разумовском рынке, ходили в магазин конфиската, где все по одной цене дешево продавалось и тут подходит старенькая русская бабушка с тросточкой и спрашивает: "Ты сына бурят?" Я говорю да, бурят, а как вы догадались. Она говорит что жила долгое время в Бурятии и может отличить бурята от других азиатов. Немного с ней поговорили тогда. Заметил что с бабушками и дедушками гораздо легче разговаривать о чем-то.

----------

Eugeny (15.02.2012), Федор Ф (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Необычная история была с ночными радугами в небе Курумкана, когда туда приехал Богдо-гэгээн. Я сам не видел и не поверил, но когда увидел видео, то меня это потрясло немного. В темном небе над горами были яркие радуги. Несколько больших радуг. Темнота и радуги. Такое редко наверное увидишь. Вот что нашлось в сети про это:

"Визит Богдо-гегэна в Бурятию.

Богдо-гегэн Римпоче проехал в июне по ряду районов Бурятии, и везде в связи с его приездом состоялись большие буддийские праздники: в Эгитуевском, Ацагатском, Кижингинском и других дацанах.  
В буддийском храме в Курумкане Римпоче даровал Учение Ламрима по традиции Энсапы  и посвящение Ямантаки, на котором присутствовал Ело-Римпоче, а переводил с тибетского и комментировал Геше Тинлэй.
Около 200 человек собралось в Курумкане на учения, причем примерно половину составляли русские из Улан-Удэ, Москвы и Сибири. Храм в степи, окруженной прекрасными лазурными горами с блеском снежников, превратился в озабоченно гудящее поселение. С раннего утра обитатели палаток и ночные жители храмов сходились к центральному дугану и начинали свои заботы: медитации, поклоны, поливание пыли двора из бутылок перед приездом Учителей и т.д.
Ночью долго не кончались бдения у костров с беседами между ваджрными собратьями, проживающими за тысячи километров друг от друга. Полуночники видели и главные чудеса Курумканского  посвящения: после приезда Богдо-гегэна Римпоче ночные радуги многоцветными секторами в черном небе, как изысканная иллюминация дворца или преуспевающего СКК. Предшествовавшие им дневные круговые радуги меркли на этом фоне".

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2012), Eugeny (15.02.2012), Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012), Оскольд (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Другую необычную историю рассказывал Даши Гьямцо лама. Они поехали с Ело ринпоче и другими тибетскими и бурятскими ламами в Джиду и там поднялись на одну священную гору. И когда поднялись наверх то пошел дождь и шел он из чистого неба, что было удивительно говорит Даши Гьямцо. Ничего не небе нет, ни облаков ни туч и идет дождь. Очень необычно было.

----------

Eugeny (15.02.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Федор Ф (15.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Может быть тут все просто? Она знакома с буддизмом и разглядела в муже буддиста через какие-то внешние признаки? Но если он внешне ничем не отличается от обычных людей, то это странная история. Может она того, экстрасенс?


Может, она посещает этот форум  :Smilie: .

----------


## Кунсанг

Еще одна история не необычная а смешная немного. Как-то летом в Иволгинской степи я сел на машине в грязь и буксовал, но чтобы выехать нужно было лишь немного подтолкнуть и я пошел просить помощи у Сергея Намзалова который строил неподалеку ступу. Он в те дни заливал основание круглое вокруг ступы. Кто будет в Нурселении может увидеть эту большую ступу, девяти метров высотой. Он согласился помочь и мы выехали из грязи и когда подъезжали к ступе увидели такую картину что стоит в метрах 50 от ступы машина и к ней от ступы несутся несколько человек, причем там даже бабушка бежала ковыляя. Мы не поняли ничего но они быстро уехали пока мы подъезжали. Когда мы подошли к ступе, то увидели в этом свежем основании глубокие следы от ног, причем не один два а по кругу несколько. Видимо кто-то из них решив сделать священный обход почапал по свежезалитому. И когда они увидели что кто-то едет к ступе, побежали поскорей. Сергей засмеялся тогда и сказал что это наверно необычные люди раз такие следы оставили. Меня больше всего бегущая бабушка порадовала. Еще Сергей рассказывал что в самые трудные моменты в строительстве, когда с деньгами было совсем туго, несколько раз подъезжал на крутой машине бурят и давал много денег. Сергей говорит что такую машину не видел никогда хотя в машинах мало мало разбирается. Его этот бурят удивлял, необычный говорит, совсем не похож на местных, хотя говорил по бурятски. Вообще с самим Сергеем много историй необычных происходило.

----------

Eugeny (15.02.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Оскольд (15.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Это было давно. Я тогда очень поверхностно был знаком с буддизмом, в те времена такая информация была редкостью. А так хотелось знать больше. Однажды оказался в саду у друзей. Они высаживали цветы в тот день. Я посадил один росточек и загадал: если этот цветок будет белым, то я встречу в этой жизни Дхамму, это знание придет ко мне в полном объеме. Но друзья сказали, что эти цветы белыми не бывают. Когда пришло время и цветы распустились, только мой один оказался белым. Самым крупным и красивым. Все так и произошло, как я пожелал. И очень скоро после того случая.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2012), Eugeny (15.02.2012), Ometoff (03.05.2016), Pedma Kalzang (15.02.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Аньезка (15.02.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.02.2012), Кунсанг (15.02.2012), Оскольд (15.02.2012), Тао (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Самая лучшая история - когда Будда был смертельно болен, то грязная вода становилась безупречно чистой, чтобы напоить его, а деревья сбрасывали свои цветы, чтобы усыпать ими  место его отдыха.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2012), Eugeny (15.02.2012), Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Тао (15.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

У мну тож, прям тут в Посаде, пару лет назад аж две радуги сразу было! : ) Занимался, как обычно, Тайцзи на стадионе и вдруг в паузе между двумя комплексами увидал: одна над другой. Порадовало, но никаких значений не придавал. Просто красиво. : )

А год назад мну ливень обманул. : )) Только начал, опять же, делать первый комплекс -- закапало увесистыми... Ну, думаю, и ладно: дождей-то давно не было, ну польёт немного и меня : ), чего особенного. Продолжаю. А оно -- всё шибче и шибче. Некомфорт полный (особенно -- топать задними, как в третьем и четвёртом таолу: весь в грязи буду). %) Спрятался, чтоб переждать, под трибунами стадиона, а потом сыскать место посуше. Стою пять, десять, пятнадцать минут -- льёт, не слабея! Решил идти домой. Вышел на проспект, иду, мокрый наскозь. А чуть одолел полпути до дома -- ливень враз и перестал. И я смеялся, но назад на стадион не вернулся. И пусть ливень думает, что он меня победил! : )

----------

Eugeny (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Самая лучшая история - когда Будда был смертельно болен, то грязная вода становилась безупречно чистой, чтобы напоить его, а деревья сбрасывали свои цветы, чтобы усыпать ими  место его отдыха.


Что за сказки вы тут рассказываете?  :Smilie:  Шутка. Просто некоторые местные тхеравадины когда слышат какие-то необычные истории про тибетских мастеров, сразу называют это тибетскими народными сказками.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012), Оскольд (15.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Что за сказки вы тут рассказываете?  Шутка. Просто некоторые местные тхеравадины когда слышат какие-то необычные истории про тибетских мастеров, сразу называют это тибетскими народными сказками.


Эта "сказка" называется "Махапариниббана Сутта". Еще в ней рассказывается о том, что дэвы всех миров пришли проститься с Буддой. И после его смерти случилось великое землетрясение, которое случается в трех случаях: когда приходит Татхагата в этот мир, когда происходит его Просветление и когда он уходит.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Эта "сказка" называется "Махапариниббана Сутта". Еще в ней рассказывается о том, что дэвы всех миров пришли проститься с Буддой. И после его смерти случилось великое землетрясение, которое случается в трех случаях: когда приходит Татхагата в этот мир, когда происходит его Просветление и когда он уходит.


Ну так тем более :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (15.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А я вот как-то сел на троллейбус ехать домой, подхожу к кондуктору, как обычно платить (у нас монахов, понятное дело, бесплатно не возят). А кондуктор мне и говорит: "вам платить не надо. За вас уже заплатили". На мой вопрос: "кто?", отвечате, что дескать просили не говорить. 
Но потом всё-таки через несколько остановок сказала, что девушка, которая только, что вышла, заплатила. Вот такие вот чудеса.

И дело даже не в 21 рубле. Дело в уважении. В общем, приятно получилось.

----------

Bob (16.02.2012), Eugeny (15.02.2012), Ometoff (03.05.2016), Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Аминадав (15.02.2012), Оскольд (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (15.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012), Юй Кан (15.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но потом всё-таки через несколько остановок сказала, что девушка, которая только, что вышла, заплатила. Вот такие вот чудеса.


Вот если бы оказалось, что эту девушку по паспорту зовут Дхамма, было бы однозначно чудо! А так -- просто дана. : )

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть Будда для чего Дхарму передал людям? Чтобы люди достигали реализаций, целей о которых он говорил в Дхарме и в будущем продолжали достигать этого через его Дхарму. Конкретно в Махаяне возможно достижение равного состояния с Буддой. Этого достигали такие тибетские мастера как Марпа, Миларепа и др. Когда они достигали этого равного состояния с Буддой то и "чудеса" различные с ними происходили также как и с Буддой. Миларепа сам поведал свое жизнеописание и то как он достиг состояния Будды и его ученик записал его. Эта история Миларепы не сказка а реальная история. Как и история бурятского йогина Цыдена Содоева который прославился умением летать и сильным ясновидением. Утром он был в Курумкане, днем на хурале в Эгитуйском дацане Еравны за сотни километров. Многие баргузинцы видели его летящим по небу. То есть эти полеты не сказка, а то что люди видели своими глазами. http://bargudjin-tokum.narod.ru/suburgan.htm

----------

Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Оскольд (16.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть Будда для чего Дхарму передал людям? Чтобы люди достигали реализаций, целей о которых он говорил в Дхарме и в будущем продолжали достигать этого через его Дхарму. Конкретно в Махаяне возможно достижение равного состояния с Буддой.


В Тхераваде подобные способности обретаются при достижении четвертой джханы.
Еще есть история, не помню, в какой сутте. Она мне очень нравится. Кто-то из дэвов усомнился в том, что Будда может достичь мира Брахмы. В ответ на это, не говоря ни слова, ни только Будда, но и ближайшие его архаты возникли в мире Брахмы, чем повергли в шок, видимо, того дэву.

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Тхераваде подобные способности обретаются при достижении четвертой джханы.


Тут вопрос в том что тхеравадины отрицают ли возможность достижения равного состояния с буддой? То есть следующий будда это Майтрейя и до Майтрейи никто буддой стать не сможет? В Махаяне считается что человек может достичь равного состояния с Буддой и до прихода Будды Майтрейи но учить еще не будет в этом мире как всемирный Учитель.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У мну тож, прям тут в Посаде, пару лет назад аж две радуги сразу было! : ) Занимался, как обычно, Тайцзи на стадионе и вдруг в паузе между двумя комплексами увидал: одна над другой. Порадовало, но никаких значений не придавал. Просто красиво. : )
> 
> А год назад мну ливень обманул. : )) Только начал, опять же, делать первый комплекс -- закапало увесистыми... Ну, думаю, и ладно: дождей-то давно не было, ну польёт немного и меня : ), чего особенного. Продолжаю. А оно -- всё шибче и шибче. Некомфорт полный (особенно -- топать задними, как в третьем и четвёртом таолу: весь в грязи буду). %) Спрятался, чтоб переждать, под трибунами стадиона, а потом сыскать место посуше. Стою пять, десять, пятнадцать минут -- льёт, не слабея! Решил идти домой. Вышел на проспект, иду, мокрый наскозь. А чуть одолел полпути до дома -- ливень враз и перестал. И я смеялся, но назад на стадион не вернулся. И пусть ливень думает, что он меня победил! : )


Мы Вас узнали !  :Smilie: 



Что бы не плодить флуд, раскау свою историю, родился в нерелигиозной семье, до того как встретился с дхармой сколько себя помню всегда с радостным трепетом относился к смерти, очень сильно хотел узнать "что потом" с какойто сильной уверенностью, в 8 научился лотосу у отца, в 10 попросил купить Библию, в 16 побрил голову потомучто нравился девочкам и захотел посмотреть на их "любовь" без моих волос, експеримент удался, в 18 купил себе оранжевый балахон который стал моим любимым и который у меня досихпор лижит, моя любимая тарелка была металическая миска  в ней еда была "вкуснее" и узнав это моя мама накладывала всё туда, потом встретился с дхармой и вспомнил всё  :Smilie: 
Не считая того что допустим захотев перо, через месяц нахожу на улице металическое перо с надписью "но нэйм", захотев чётки, бабушка навестив из россии дарит мне короткие чётки, купив себе губную гармошку как подабает отшельнику, узнаю что чере неделю мой брат тоже покупает гармошку, захотев узнать немного больше о Ригпа и Согьял Ренпоче, на следующий день на форуме вижу тему "Ригпа. Согьял Ринпоче" и таких "совпадений" когда движения моего ума совпадают с движениями моей жизни очень много, они происходят каждый день я и для меня это стало нормально.
Будучи маленьким я помню нарисовал замок... через пару лет эмиграция и средневековый замок чере пару кварталов от жилья... Вообщем я выдумал всю свою жизнь, начиная от места работы и заканчивая своими знаниями.

Человек играет с жизнью, как котёнок играет с зеркалом,
Но ни один ни другой не узнаёт своё отражение.

----------

Eugeny (15.02.2012), Алексей Т (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Тхераваде подобные способности обретаются при достижении четвертой джханы.
> Еще есть история, не помню, в какой сутте. Она мне очень нравится. Кто-то из дэвов усомнился в том, что Будда может достичь мира Брахмы. В ответ на это, не говоря ни слова, ни только Будда, но и ближайшие его архаты возникли в мире Брахмы, чем повергли в шок, видимо, того дэву.


Но Марпа и Миларепа не только достигли временных способностей но всеведения Будды. Поэтому и чудеса были соответственно высокие как и у Будды. Например щелкали пальцами и возвращали к жизни мертвых птичек. Это уже выглядит конечно как сказка, но так тем не менее поступил один из Учителей Миларепы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не считая того что допустим захотев перо, через месяц нахожу на улице металическое перо с надписью "но нэйм", захотев чётки, бабушка навестив из россии дарит мне короткие чётки, купив себе губную гармошку как подабает отшельнику, узнаю что чере неделю мой брат тоже покупает гармошку, захотев узнать немного больше о Ригпа и Согьял Ренпоче, на следующий день на форуме вижу тему "Ригпа. Согьял Ринпоче" и таких "совпадений" когда движения моего ума совпадают с движениями моей жизни очень много, они происходят каждый день я и для меня это стало нормально.
> Будучи маленьким я помню нарисовал замок... через пару лет эмиграция и средневековый замок чере пару кварталов от жилья... Вообщем я выдумал всю свою жизнь, начиная от места работы и заканчивая своими знаниями.
> 
> Человек играет с жизнью, как котёнок играет с зеркалом,
> Но ни один ни другой не узнаёт своё отражение.


Это называется богатство заслуг, когда человек обретает желаемое лишь подумав об этом. Это достигается после такой-то дхьяны :Smilie:  или вследствие богатства добродетелей. Но не стоит думать что любой человек играет так с жизнью. Не многим такое удается.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут вопрос в том что тхеравадины отрицают ли возможность достижения равного состояния с буддой? То есть следующий будда это Майтрейя и до Майтрейи никто буддой стать не сможет? В Махаяне считается что человек может достичь равного состояния с Буддой и до прихода Будды Майтрейи но учить еще не будет в этом мире как всемирный Учитель.


Я только не пойму, что значит равного состояния с Буддой? Обрести сверхчеловеческие способности, да, может любой, достигший 4 джханы. Но способности - это всего лишь способности. Это даже не достижение Ниббаны. До нее еще пилить и пилить даже с такими способностями. А вы говорите - равны ли они Будде! Нет, конечно.

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы Вас узнали !


Не, "мои" -- ярче были! Честно-честно!!! : ))




> Вообщем я выдумал всю свою жизнь, начиная от места работы и заканчивая своими знаниями.


На полях: если вспомнить о непостоянстве и о том, что плоды заслуг легко могут исчерпаться, то можно прийти к заключению, что всё это нараз может закончиться плодами "не-заслуг"...
И ещё одно. О своих достижениях, чудесах, связанных в тобом, и т.п. лучше молчать. Тогда больше шансов, что не огребёшь ещё и за трезвон. %)

----------

Тао (15.02.2012), Федор Ф (15.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я только не пойму, что значит равного состояния с Буддой? Обрести сверхчеловеческие способности, да, может любой, достигший 4 джханы. Но способности - это всего лишь способности. Это даже не достижение Ниббаны. До нее еще пилить и пилить даже с такими способностями. А вы говорите - равны ли они Будде! Нет, конечно.


Я не про эти способности летать конечно а про всеведение Будды. Будда это тот кто полностью очистил ум от омрачений и полностью развил благие качества ума говорится. Такое качество как знание достигает в развитии всеведения. Если способности после 4 дхьяны велики то представляете что возможно когда достигается такой же ум как и у Будды? Какие тогда способности появляются. Поэтому в Тибете мастера такие как Падмасамбхава демонстрировали "чудеса" которые обычные люди могут назвать сказками, потому что они не укладываются в их представления.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прочитал сейчас тему Николая Чумакова "Махамантра" и колдуны,и решил создать тему где каждый может отписаться о необычных историях связанных с буддизмом,думаю многим будет интересно почитать,да и улыбнет и настроение поднимет,и модераторам не придется лишние темы закрывать.Как бы кто писал в других темах копируйте в эту тогда.


Мальчик на улице мантру нашёл,
с мантрою он к гастроному пошёл:
"ОМ, МАХАМАНТРА, ОМ!!!"
Славный в деревне был гастроном...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не про эти способности летать конечно а про всеведение Будды. Будда это тот кто полностью очистил ум от омрачений и полностью развил благие качества ума говорится. Такое качество как знание достигает в развитии всеведения. Если способности после 4 дхьяны велики то представляете что возможно когда достигается такой же ум как и у Будды? Какие тогда способности появляются.


Ничем Ниббана архатов от Ниббаны Будды не отличается, только Будда самостоятельно ее достиг и дал миру Путь ее достижения, поэтому его заслуга больше, естественно.




> Поэтому в Тибете мастера такие как Падмасамбхава демонстрировали "чудеса" которые обычные люди могут назвать сказками, потому что они не укладываются в их представления.


В Тхераваде не принято "демонстрировать" чудеса. Иначе все достижения этим цирком и закончатся.

----------

Bob (16.02.2012), Тао (15.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Тхераваде не принято "демонстрировать" чудеса. Иначе все достижения этим цирком и закончатся.


Однако сам Будда их демонстрировал. Поэтому я и не понимаю когда иногда тхеравадины говорят что вот это тибетские сказки и народный фольклор потому что с таким же успехом можно назвать сказками чудеса которые демонстрировал Будда в споре с брахманами, когда соревновались кто сумеет больше чудес показать и Будда их победил. Падмасамбхава в Тибете подобно Будде в Индии соревновался в чудесах с тибетскими шаманами. Тоже не баловался способностями, поскольку говорится что применение способностей невовремя и не к месту является проступком очень серьезным.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Однако сам Будда их демонстрировал.


Очень редко. В случае крайней необходимости.
Видите ли, это искушение слишком велико, почти непреодолимо. Лучше им не увлекаться. Может увести далеко от цели. Преодолеть его могут только очень сильные духом люди, а именно - Будда и архаты.

----------

Кунсанг (15.02.2012), Тао (15.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Aion

В 2004 году жил в деревне Окунево под Омском, на берегу речки Тары. Постоянно читал мантру Тары, и вот как-то заметил, что борода приобрела отчётливый зеленоватый оттенок. До такой степени, что прохожие спрашивали: зачем бороду зелёнкой красишь?

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2012), Ometoff (03.05.2016), Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Vladiimir (15.02.2012), Алексей Т (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Уэф (20.02.2012), Шавырин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это называется богатство заслуг, когда человек обретает желаемое лишь подумав об этом. Это достигается после такой-то дхьяны или вследствие богатства добродетелей. Но не стоит думать что любой человек играет так с жизнью. Не многим такое удается.


Я думаю что всё зависит от чистоты зеркала сознания.
Чем зеркало чище и ровнее, тем отражение чётче, и допустим улыбнувшись ты получишь именно улыбку, а не оскал из за того что зеркало кривое, как в луно-парке.

Буквально вчера я размышлял над этим. 
Пришёл к выводу что мы как подвешенное гибкое зеркало поверх которого насыпана земля.
*Тонкие омрачнения*, как грубая реч и тд (не осонанваемые) = как песок который ровно  сыпется по всей поверхности зеркала, тяжесть не чувствуется ибо груз увеличивается постепенно, но в конце концов получается двух метровый слой грязи и следовательно страдания, и человек их даже не замечает, а иногда и любит, он привык.
*Грубые омрачнения*, как гнев и тд (осонаваемые) = как груды песка высыпанные одновременно, тяжесть чувствуется сразу, чёткое страдание.
*Отречение* или искреняя *просьба о пращении* = приежает Экскаватор Отречения и начинает капать своей граблей песок там где вы желаете. Этот метод хорошь когда чувствуешь что конечность гноится и если не отрубить то помрёшь в месте с ней, когда уже тяжесть давит со всех сторон, и в полном изнимажении ты просишь прощения или отрекаешься произнося обет.
*Любовь* ко всем ЖС = лопата. Когда экскаватором моно повредить зеркало, но ещё остаётся с метр песка, из рюкзока достаётся Лопата Любви
*Сострадание* (любовь + действие) = веник. Осталось пару сантиметров песка, лопатой не капнёшь и лёгким двиением руки делаешь и Лопаты Любви - Веник Сострадания. 
*Созерцание* = лакмусувый плоточек. Когда песка уже нету, но зеркало всё ещё в пыли и хоть видишь себя (Будду), но не ясно, нету Чистоты Света. Тогда из кармашика достаётся Лакмусувый Платочек Созерцания, и очень внимательно, замечая кадую пылинку, оккуратно палируешь зеркало до Просвятлённого Блеска.

От того как ровномерно убран песок ависит искревление зеркала.




> Не, "мои" -- ярче были! Честно-честно!!! : ))


 :Big Grin: 
Я представляю вашу радость. Однады тое видел двойную, но немного тускло, я бы хотел увидеть круглую  :Smilie: 





> На полях: если вспомнить о непостоянстве и о том, что плоды заслуг легко могут исчерпаться, то можно прийти к заключению, что всё это нараз может закончиться плодами "не-заслуг"...
> И ещё одно. О своих достижениях, чудесах, связанных в тобом, и т.п. лучше молчать. Тогда больше шансов, что не огребёшь ещё и за трезвон. %)


Собственно и за непостоянства и определённой "выдумоности" я не привяываюсь к тому что выдумал, это как играть в ГТА с Кодом, надоедает, щас я перестал желать себе, и желаю другим, пару месяцев назад один друг жаловался что у него нету подруги, я ему пообещал что сегодня он её найдёт, и после клуба он уе вовращался не один  :Smilie:  Было приятно смотреть на его улыбку.
В том то и дело что я ничего не достигал, всё само даётся, и как полу монах я не беру того что мне не дано.
Что касается заслуг, то мне моя жизнь не интересна, и поэтому я посвящаю себя другим, донор крови, донор в WWF, веган, кормлю дворовых кошек, недавно сабаку аблюдившуюся вернул хозяивам и всё такое...
Я не хочу хвастаться, скорее поделиться, но опять же кто я такой чтобы вмешиваться...

----------

Алексей Т (16.02.2012)

----------


## Averin

> И после его смерти случилось великое землетрясение, которое случается в трех случаях: когда приходит Татхагата в этот мир, когда происходит его Просветление и когда он уходит.


Не правда Ваша. Там говорится о восьми случаях, а не трех. 

И то, что Земля покоится на воде. Загадочно и необычно.

_Есть восемь оснований, Ананда, восемь причин для страшного землетрясения. Каковы же те восемь причин? Эта великая земля утверждена на водах, воды на ветрах, ветры покоятся на пространствах. И когда, Ананда, возникнут могучие ветры – всколыхнутся воды, и волнением вод сотрясется земля. Таково первое основание, первая причина для страшного землетрясения. http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm_



Надо отредактировать статью в Википедии, там какая-та ерунда научная понаписана: 

_Скольжению пород вдоль разлома вначале препятствует трение. Вследствие этого, энергия, вызывающая движение, накапливается в форме упругих напряжений пород. Когда напряжение достигает критической точки, превышающей силу трения, происходит резкий разрыв пород с их взаимным смещением; накопленная энергия, освобождаясь, вызывает волновые колебания поверхности земли — землетрясения. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_

----------

Оскольд (16.02.2012), Юй Кан (15.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  А чего в этих всех чудесах особенного? :Smilie:  Ну да, когда есть владение внутренними элементами, есть и внешнее. А когда долго буддизмом занимаешься, так это, скорей, нормально, чем чудесно. Кармические связи работают очень сильно и попадаются все время люди-знаки. Сны бывают нужные. И кучу разнообразных радуг можно увидеть на учениях. И дождь в нужную минуту остановится или пойдет, и приходят с поддержкой неожиданно совсем чужие люди, все вокруг преобразовывается как бы само, не успеешь подумать.

Люди, с которыми хочешь поговорить, в самых неожиданных местах тут же идут, сами звонят издалека. Самолеты задерживаются, когда  на дороге в аэропорт затор. Те места, которые всегда закрыты - открыты именно в нужный момент, вдруг подваливают деньги откуда-то и нужные люди, которые разгребают проблемы. Судебные иски неожиданно заканчиваются, и прочее, - это все, скорее, норма, а не чудесное. На определенном уровне.

Многие люди как раз и приходят на учения, чтоб узреть что-то невероятное, просто немногие умеют это рассмотреть. А спекулировать своими умениями считается дурным. Ну, в то же время, и не пользоваться чудесными способностями на благо других - не годится.

----------

Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А чего в этих всех чудесах особенного? Ну.да, когда есть владение внутренними элементами, есть и внешнее. А когда долго буддизмом занимаешься, так это, скорей, нормально, чем чудестно. И кучу разнообразных радуг можно увидеть на учениях. и дождь в нужную минуту остановится или пойдет, а приходят в поддержкой неожиданно совчем чужие люди, все вокруг преобразовывается как бы само, не успеешь подумать.
> 
> Люди, с которыми хочешь поговорить, в самых неожиданных местах тут же идут, сами звонят издалека. Самолеты задерживаются, когда  на дороге в аэропорт затор. те места, которые всегда закрыты - открыты именно в нужный момент, это все, скорее, норма, а не чудесное. На определенном уровне.
> 
> Многие люди как раз и приходят на учения, чтоб узреть что-то невероятное, просто немногие умеют это рассмотреть.* А спекулировать своими умениями считается дурным.* Ну, в то же время, и не пользоваться чудесными способностями на благо других - не годится.


Пема, Вы только что все свои способности "нечаянно" перечислили. Ах  :Smilie: )))

----------

Уэф (20.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, в то же время, и не пользоваться чудесными способностями на благо других - не годится.


А вот Будда, например, никого не исцелял и не воскрешал из мертвых, как Христос, потому что это не спасение для людей. А что он действительно на благо сделал - так это дал Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. И никаких чудес.

----------

Bob (16.02.2012), Тао (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Полностью с Пемой согласен, в этом нет ничего сверх естественного
Это не сиддхи, это обычный кармический механизм, только в прямом эфире.

Когда штиль, то даже одна волна становится цунами.
Не пытайтесь разгладить волны рукой,
Не пытайтесь плыть против волн.
Расслабтесь, все волны ведут к берегу.

----------

Алексей Т (16.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, Вы только что все свои способности "нечаянно" перечислили. Ах )))


Где?? :Smilie: Я там дописала еще, долго пишу, наверное...

Свои - нет. Это просто карма у меня хорошая, это отрицать не могу :Smilie:   Но это не МОИ способности. Просто так действуют кармические связи. Это СОВОКУПНЫЕ проявления. И только благодаря моим Учителям. Кстати. кармические связи совершенно особым образом работают на учениях :Smilie:  Я в Дхасе за два дня умудрилась увидеть и поговоритьс 2 десятками нужных человек, причем они, как на подбор. попадались в удобное время и в удобном для разговора месте, я даже и телефоном не пользовалась - договариваться с ними почти :Smilie:  И такое совершенно нормально и для них, и для меня :Smilie: 

Просто это СЛУЧАЕТСЯ, а уж как и почему, и почему именно я бываю в таких переплетах - убей, не знаю. Мои усилия и способности тут соврешенно не при чем. Просто мне, привсех моих омрачениях, как говорится, везет :Smilie: 

Перенесла дописанное сюда.

Расскажу про такую кармическую связь - ничего чудесного. Месяц назад мне пришла смска от геше, который у нас преподает в Милане и полетел через Дэли в Спити, домой, и который давал мне Прибежище 16 лет назад. Говорит - "видел Сергея". Я: - ????? Потом выясняется, один наш очень близкий буддийский друг - молодой человек из Питера, вместе с мальчиком, который дружит с Дондубом и собирается монахом в Гоманг, гуляючи по трущобам Дэли, натыкаются на этого геше И выясняется, причем сразу же, что в Милане есть такая Пема, котрую оба хорошо знают  :Smilie: )

И таких историй можно рассказать намеряно. Еще раз повторяю, - это норма. особенно, когда наш ум перестает выжидать что-то себе удобное, а просто открывается всему происходящему. Тогда нужные крючки находят нужные петельки и вообще все образуется как бы само-собой. И

Другие истории рассказывать не буду. Потому как они за пределами нормального и научного. Но совершенно четко укладываются в причинно-следственную связь и являются проявлением праджни(естесственно, не моей) :Smilie: .

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А вот Будда, например, никого не исцелял и не воскрешал из мертвых, как Христос, потому что это не спасение для людей. А что он действительно на благо сделал - так это дал Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. И никаких чудес.


Полностью с  вами согласен,так как есть много на земле людей обладающих сиддхами,но незнающих Учения Будды.Другое дело если-бы сиддхи были только у тех,кто следует по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути и это был-бы знак ,что человек обрёл освобождения от сансары.

----------

Федор Ф (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> А вот Будда, например, никого не исцелял и не воскрешал из мертвых, как Христос, потому что это не спасение для людей. А что он действительно на благо сделал - так это дал Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. И никаких чудес.


Все так, но все же чудеса были. Конечно он не редко использовал "чудеса" непоказные. Допустим намерения узнать и мысль прочесть. К примеру сутта в которой один богатый домохозяин зделал шикарные подношения и при этом думал "Вот теперь моя слава как щедрого человека распостранится далеко". Но чудеса все таки были. Из тех которые видели люди можно назвать из сутты.. там где был диалог с титрихами и они вырвали все деревья.. вобщем не помню но чудеса были  :Smilie:  НО! всеже он из-за того что один монах показывал мирянам свои сверх способности был наложен запрет на то чтобы смущать  мирян и показывать свои способности им.(но к самого будду этот запрет не касался) вывод: было запрещено манить людей к себе  способностями и прочим. и это возбранялось. гораздо важнее было показать людя нравственную жизнь  и только таким образом люди должны были уверовать в дхарму и будду. а не сидхами

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> гораздо важнее было показать людя нравственную жизнь  и только таким образом люди должны были уверовать в дхарму и будду. а не сидхами


Дело не в том, чем заслужить веру людей, а в том, что использовать эти способности для спасения кого-то бесполезно. Этим никого не спасешь. Каждый человек должен пройти Путь, чтобы преодолеть свою камму, чудесами делу не поможешь. А вред демонстрация чудес может нанести колоссальный. Потому что это еще то шоу, поглощающее сознание полностью.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Дело не в том, чем заслужить веру людей, а в том, что использовать эти способности для спасения кого-то бесполезно.


не согласен. чем заслужить важно. если чудесами то и люди только к ним будут стремиться понимаете?

----------


## Федор Ф

> если чудесами то и люди только к ним будут стремиться понимаете?


Понимаю. Я об этом и говорю.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не правда Ваша. Там говорится о восьми случаях, а не трех. 
> 
> И то, что Земля покоится на воде. Загадочно и необычно.
> 
> _Есть восемь оснований, Ананда, восемь причин для страшного землетрясения. Каковы же те восемь причин? Эта великая земля утверждена на водах, воды на ветрах, ветры покоятся на пространствах. И когда, Ананда, возникнут могучие ветры – всколыхнутся воды, и волнением вод сотрясется земля. Таково первое основание, первая причина для страшного землетрясения. http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm_


Да, восемь, верно. Прошу прощения. Только мне странно, что вы процитировали наиболее материалистическую, а, следовательно, наименее важную причину.




> там какая-та ерунда научная понаписана:


Именно что ерунда. Материалистическое мировоззрение приземленное, однобокое и примитивное. Не стоит обращать на него внимания.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Именно что ерунда. Материалистическое мировоззрение приземленное, однобокое и примитивное. Не стоит обращать на него внимания.


Чем вам так не нравиться материалистическое мировозрение? Это наивысшее достижение, до которого человечество дошло самостоятельно. Всяко полезнее иметь материалистическое воззрение, чем верить в душу и бога. Будда говорил, что материалистическое возрение, лучшее из не дхаммических. И если смотреть объективно, то материализм превосходит любые этерналистические идеи.

----------

Averin (16.02.2012), Vladiimir (17.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чем вам так не нравиться материалистическое мировозрение? Это наивысшее достижение, до которого человечество дошло самостоятельно. Будда говорил, что материалистическое возрение, лучшее из не дхаммических. И если смотреть объективно, то материализм превосходит любые этерналистические идеи.


О, нет-нет, дорогой мой WOLF!!! На эту тему я спорить больше не буду, уж в который раз, на этом форуме. Свое отношение к материализму я не изменю и никого не смогу переубедить, видимо. Так что - увольте! Мне жизни хватило на борьбу с материалистическими взглядами, не хочу больше!
Я, помню, когда еще в школе учился и был послушным учеником, не спорил с учителями, всем, как дурак, верил. А времена-то были жестко материалистические, ни вздохнуть, ни охнуть. Так вот, тогда еще началось это противостояние.Однажды что-то там на уроке пытались нам вбить в мозги про то, что материя первична, а сознание вторично. Я, робкий,  собрался с духом, встал и выпалил:"Это неправда"!!! С урока выгнали, конечно. Ладно, еще на костре не сожгли, что придало мне силы в этой борьбе на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2012), Тао (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> О, нет-нет, дорогой мой WOLF!!! На эту тему я спорить больше не буду, уж в который раз, на этом форуме.


Дело конечно житейское. Но ИМХО зря вы тащите этот максималистский скелет, через всю жизнь из самого детства.

----------

Балабуст (31.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дело конечно житейское. Но ИМХО зря вы тащите этот максималистский скелет, через всю жизнь из самого детства.


Это мое даже не мировоззрение, а мирочувствование, если вы понимаете разницу. Непосредственное, глубинное знание, которому я доверяю абсолютно и безоговорочно. А вы зря держитесь за грубое мировоззрение. Оставьте его. Есть вещи потоньше материи. Согласитесь хоть, что приход в этот мир или уход Татхагаты - наиболее веская причина для землятресения, чем - что там? - даже и не соображу... что-то с материей опять ненавистной связано...

Из моей дневниковой записи:"Как же я материю не люблю, ее претензию на реальность! Как она вульгарно, по-хозяйски расположилась в пространстве-времени! Есть в этом что-то абсурдное, чуждое свободному духу!"
Вот так примерно. Все, больше не поддерживаю этот разговор :Smilie: 

Хотя, вот мне одна подруга сказала недавно: "ты так материю ненавидишь, вот она тебе и мстит". Имея в виду мою болезнь. Кто знает, может и так.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Польза материализма и научных открытий весьма полезны для самопознания, взять хотя-бы психологию, научные познания о работе мозга и человеческого тела в целом, например влияние тела через эндокринную систему на сознание и т.д. и т.п. Тогда как вера в не существующих душу и бога, не просто не полезны, а еще и крайне вредны, во всех смыслах.
Что касается каких-то вещей, которые выглядят сверхъестественными и чудесными, то наука просто пока не дошла до них, но уже допускает некоторые в качестве гипотез. Многие вещи появляются сначала в качестве научно-фантастических гипотез, а потом подтверждаются научными открытиями. Если бы человек, живущий 200-300 лет назад, заглянул краешком глаза в наше время, то большая часть из увиденного им, показалось бы сверхъестественными чудесами.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Польза материализма и научных открытий весьма полезны для самопознания, взять хотя-бы психологию, научные познания о работе мозга и человеческого тела в целом, например влияние тела через эндокринную систему на сознание и т.д. и т.п. Тогда как вера в не существующих душу и бога, не просто не полезны, а еще и крайне вредны, во всех смыслах.


В душу я не верю, прекрасно видение Будды согласуется с моим. Поэтому я буддист. Но Будда премного знания давал и о высших мирах, где и без материи прекрасно обходятся. Ну за что вы любите ее? А, знаете, мы просто к разным типам людей относимся - зачем спорить?

----------

Тао (16.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В душу я не верю, прекрасно видение Будды согласуется с моим. Поэтому я буддист. Но Будда премного знания давал и о высших мирах, где и без материи прекрасно обходятся. Ну за что вы любите ее? А, знаете, мы просто к разным типам людей относимся - зачем спорить?


Да я и не спорю, просто беседую. Уверен, что лет через 300, если человечество не самоуничтожится, будут сделаны научные открытия, подтверждающие и наличие тонкоматериальных миров, и возможно множественности рождений.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да я и не спорю, просто беседую. Уверен, что лет через 300, если человечество не самоуничтожится, будут сделаны научные открытия, подтверждающие и наличие тонкоматериальных миров, и возможно множественности рождений.


Да куда уж им! Как они от материи-то родимой оторвутся!!! Она же первична во всех отношениях! Они же в нее, как в Бога, верят! Понимаете, нужно полностью перестроить свое сознание, чтобы суметь постичь нечто высшее материи. Материалисты никогда этого не смогут. Рожденный ползать - летать не может.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чем вам так не нравиться материалистическое мировозрение? Это наивысшее достижение, до которого человечество дошло самостоятельно. Всяко полезнее иметь материалистическое воззрение, чем верить в душу и бога. Будда говорил, что материалистическое возрение, лучшее из не дхаммических. И если смотреть объективно, то материализм превосходит любые этерналистические идеи.


Я так думаю: вульгарный материализм хуже чем этерналистические идеи, т.к. он может стать причиной [моральной] огрубелости, когда радуются дурному; привести к ослеплению нигилизмом, когда отрицается всякая польза добродетели в т.ч. даяния; привести к полному отсутствие стыда из-за вышеуказанных ложных воззрений и несознавание необходимости отбросить их как пагубное. и т.п. Но например научный материализм лучше, чем вера в душу, вечную жизнь и бога. Т.к. вместе с трезвым взглядом на действительность (отсутствие слепых верований), он затрагивает психофизические проблемы, на которое вульгарный материализм закрывает глаза. Могу ошибаться в определениях, но выразился как мог. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да куда уж им! Как они от материи-то родимой оторвутся!!! Она же первична во всех отношениях! Они же в нее, как в Бога, верят! Понимаете, нужно полностью перестроить свое сознание, чтобы суметь постичь нечто высшее материи. Материалисты никогда этого не смогут. Рожденный ползать - летать не может.


Ну если брать буддийскую космологию, то из трех планов существования, только 4 мира арупа локи являются нематериальными, тогда как 11 миров кама-локи и 16 миров рупа локи - материалные, просто в некоторых из них материя более тонкая, чем в других.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я так думаю: вульгарный материализм хуже чем этерналистические идеи, т.к. он может стать причиной [моральной] огрубелости, когда радуются дурному; привести к ослеплению нигилизмом, когда отрицается всякая польза добродетели в т.ч. даяния; привести к полному отсутствие стыда из-за вышеуказанных ложных воззрений и несознавание необходимости отбросить их как пагубное. и т.п. Но например научный материализм лучше, чем вера в душу, вечную жизнь и бога. Т.к. вместе с трезвым взглядом на действительность (отсутствие слепых верований), он затрагивает психофизические проблемы, на которое вульгарный материализм закрывает глаза. Могу ошибаться в определениях, но выразился как мог. )


Нет смысла рассматривать крайности, вроде вульгарного материализма, т.к. вульгарность этернализма имеет куда больше форм, например вера в богов, требующих кровавых жертвоприношений, в т.ч. человеческих.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> О, нет-нет, дорогой мой WOLF!!! На эту тему я спорить больше не буду, уж в который раз, на этом форуме. Свое отношение к материализму я не изменю и никого не смогу переубедить, видимо. Так что - увольте! Мне жизни хватило на борьбу с материалистическими взглядами, не хочу больше!
> Я, помню, когда еще в школе учился и был послушным учеником, не спорил с учителями, всем, как дурак, верил. А времена-то были жестко материалистические, ни вздохнуть, ни охнуть. Так вот, тогда еще началось это противостояние.Однажды что-то там на уроке пытались нам вбить в мозги про то, что материя первична, а сознание вторично. Я, робкий,  собрался с духом, встал и выпалил:"Это неправда"!!! С урока выгнали, конечно. Ладно, еще на костре не сожгли, что придало мне силы в этой борьбе на всю оставшуюся жизнь.


Тут я с  вами никак не соглашусь ,так как материализм и даже здоровый атеизм должны присутствовать в равных долях и с  верой  в сверхестественное в  буддизме ,а  иначе вы станете махровым эзотериком ,что вредно очень буддисту.У меня есть друзья правда в интернете ,которые  не верят ни во что ,а  буддизм для них как очередной опиум для народа ,и  есть такие суеверные и верящие во все  подряд ,и вот общение с ними идёт мне на  пользу .

----------

Eugeny (16.02.2012), Vladiimir (17.02.2012), Сергей Ч (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет смысла рассматривать крайности, вроде вульгарного материализма, т.к. вульгарность этернализма имеет куда больше форм, например вера в богов, требующих кровавых жертвоприношений, в т.ч. человеческих.


Думаю, что Федор  имел ввиду именно крайность. Поэтому спорить не с чем. Хладнокровное убийство из идеологических соображений в материалистическом обществе (враг народа и т.п.) ничем не лучше убийства при жертвоприношениях. Поэтому говорить, что материализм превосходит любые этерналистические идеи я бы не стал.

----------

Федор Ф (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Думаю, что Федор  имел ввиду именно крайность. Поэтому спорить не с чем. Хладнокровное убийство из идеологических соображений в материалистическом обществе (враг народа и т.п.) ничем не лучше убийства при жертвоприношениях. Поэтому говорить, что материализм превосходит любые этерналистические идеи я бы не стал.


Ну если не рассматривать крайности, к тому же несправедливо сравнивая вульгарные отклонения с мейнстримом - то все-таки превосходит. 

Убийства и войны люди совершают безотносительно к своим философским воззрениям, воззрения могут служить лишь для самооправдания, причем любые. 

Этернализм, в контексте антагонизма материалистическому нигилизму - это именно вера в вечные душу и бога, которые не зависят от причин и условий. Федор, на мой взгляд смешивает понятия этернализма с верой в сверхъестественное, а религиозность с духовностью, это не правильно. 
Сверхъестественные вещи, в науке могут относиться к категории необъяснимых и не изученных явлений, тогда как те же необъяснимые вещи, люди с религиозным мировозрением, выносят за рамки возможного исследования, относя к божественному провидению, воле Аллаха, влиянию бесов, джиннов, демонов и т.п. 
Духовность прекрасно развивается и без религиозности, церковь не имеет монополии на духовность, хотя всеми правдами и неправдами укореняла и укореняет это в сознании людей. Духовность в научно-материалистическом обществе, проявляется в виде совести, приверженности моральным ценностям и следования этическим нормам. 

Полностью материалистического общества не существует и не существовало, хотя наиболее близко к нему приблизился поздний СССР. Все равно останутся суеверные люди, верящие в бога и душу и т.п., несмотря на полученное образование, а также всегда будут религиозные фанатики. Сейчас в России идет массовая промывка мозгов православием с одной стороны и всякой эзотерикой с другой, что вкупе с фиктивностью получаемого образования, ведет к деградации общества.

----------

Averin (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Averin

> Хладнокровное убийство из идеологических соображений в материалистическом обществе (враг народа и т.п.) ничем не лучше убийства при жертвоприношениях


Гонения на религию происходят как раз из-за политических и идеологических причин, а не из-за материалистических идей.
Никого не убили именно из-за материалистических убеждений, в отличии от религиозных.

----------

Vladiimir (17.02.2012), Леонид Ш (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут я с  вами никак не соглашусь ,так как материализм и даже здоровый атеизм должны присутствовать в равных долях и с  верой  в сверхестественное в  буддизме ,а  иначе вы станете махровым эзотериком ,что вредно очень буддисту.


 Я не стану махровым эзотериком никогда. Все эти крайности мне тоже известны. Я не стремлюсь прильнуть к тому, что мне нравится, чтобы спрятаться от реальности, а хочу реальность понять в ее истинности, такой, какая она есть. Поэтому я буддист.  Материализм    искажает  истину о реальности. Он не способен выйти за пределы материальности в силу своей ущербности. Он о видимом только способен судить и то неверно.  Будда же дает знание в целом о сансаре и Ниббане, абсолютное, а не частичное. И в силу своей целостности эта истина  оказывается совсем другой, не той, что предлагают нам материалисты.

----------

Читтадхаммо (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, быть буддой - это и есть чудо. Только будде это уже все равно :Smilie: 

И поэтому впадать в крайности - нужна чудеса или нет, что ими является, а что нет,  и не стоит.  Нам всем просто нужны искусные методы, чтобы стронуть нас в нужную сторону.

Чудесное, - это то, что Учение Будды действует для всех непогрешимо, при том, что мы все такие разные. :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, Будда, кстати, говорил о Дхамме, как о чуде.

----------


## Tomahawk

Много необычных буддийских историй можно найти в книжке "Дождь из цветов". В свое время с удовольствием ее прочитал.

----------


## Маша_ла

Чудес полно, но об этом не говорят, чтобы не порождать еще большей запутанности в умах адептов))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Что касается Материального понания мира и Духовного.

Всё имеет циклическую или сферическую форму. В расслабленном состоянии любая енергия приобретает сферическую форму, это ДНК изначальной гармонии всего.
Материальный путь иучает жизнь через внешнее
Духовный путь иучает жинь через внутреннее
Один путь огибает круг познания чрез левую сторону, другой путь огибает круг понания через правую, в финале они соединяются в ЕДИНСТВЕ.

Но в Материальном исследовании мира есть два барьера:
1. Физическая ограниченность исследований, нету возможности иучить всё что хочется (фиические рамки, буджеты и так далее), в то время как внутренний мир - Бесконечен, а следователньо предоставляет полную свободу в изучении.
2. Отсутствие выводов. Учёные открывают механизмы, но они НЕДЕЛАЮТ выводов иходя из их наблюдений за Нирманакаией (материей). Один лишь факт того что материя/енергия в свободном состоянии принимает сферическую форму Размышляющему человеку может дать ключ к Будде. Науке нехватает выводов.

Но если вы когданибуть интересовались наукой, и в частности квантовой фиикой, то вы приятно удивитесь что математический язык, это язык ДХАРМЫ. Начиная от деления на ноль и заканчивая квантовой запутанностью, галограмной вселенной и так далее, всё описывает Дхарму. Лично я долго не мог понять квантовую механику, очень ломал голову над представлением себе этих механизмов, и какбы это странно не вучало, но именно Буддизм объяснил мне квантовую механику наглядно и прямо.

Механизнмы ОДНИ, писание механизмов разное.
Одни описывают их образами и дают им название - метафора
Другие описывают их знаками и дают им название - математическая формула
Цель - одна, описание механизма.

Спор религий и науки схож со спором китайца с европейцем о том как правильно назвать "стул", чуньманьчунь или la chaise... абсурд.

Дхарма это великое чудо, ибо она ОДНА, и для людей разного склада ума она открывается разными образами, для одних в образе Бога, для других в образе Теории Суперструн, для третьих Нирвана. Об еффективности можно поспорить, но механизмы одни и теже, и для тех кто хочет обучать людей я советую изучить квантовую механику, она и буддизм являются точкой соприкоснования между наукой и религией, ибо сейчас люди больше не воспринимают метафоры, они перестали наблюдать а природой и вещами, они потеряли обраное мышление, сегодня им нужно научное объяснение, стоит лишь сделать выводы или продимонстрировать философию в цифрах, и всё у всех становится ясным.
Я это говорю потому что пришёл на этот форум с другого - не религиозного молодёжного форума, и мы порой обсудали там Жизнь, так вот если не проводить научные паралели с дхармой, то информация не воспринимается, люди отвыкли от метафор. Так вот я от туда ушел потому что меня стали принимать за Миссию, выбрали форумщиком года и стали чуть ли не покланяться, а это значит что люди понимают Дхарму и принимают её, но на другом языке, и я считаю это понимание Дхармы в сердац людей - Главным, буть то описание через Нирманакаю (Материю), Самбогакаю (Енергию) или Дхармакаю (Основу)...

----------


## Топпер

В смысле за "М*е*ссию"?

----------

Тао (16.02.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всё имеет циклическую или сферическую форму. В расслабленном состоянии любая енергия приобретает сферическую форму, это ДНК изначальной гармонии всего.

----------

Ometoff (03.05.2016), Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Федор Ф (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> В смысле за "М*е*ссию"?


Прям так и говорили, "ты мессия" или там "я в тебя верю", или допустим если был какойто сюжет "непонятный" то первым постом шла фраза мол : "без него не разобраться"... Многие кстати буддистами стали.
Я просто объяснял Дхарму какбы, люди готовы слушать её и понимают её, но если говорить на их языке.

----------

Алексей Т (17.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Алексей Каверин, ваша чаша переполнена!

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Дмитрий Белов (16.02.2012), Сергей Ч (16.02.2012), Тао (16.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей Каверин, ваша чаша переполнена!


Да вы правы на первый взгляд может так показаться.
Когда собираеш весь пазл он исчезает... как в играх, юноу

Как однажды сказал Будда, листья в руке это те знания которые нужны для освобождения, листья в лесу - остальные знания.
Но человек такое создание что не пройдя весь лес он не в состоянии понять что ему и в лес то незачем было идти. 
А что делать с теми что заблудились ищя нужные листья? Тут нужен маугли, для которого лес - дом родной.

Возможно чаша переполнена, но она способна напоить умирающих. Вода может и не освещена, но она утоляет жажду, и её достаточно для обратного пути.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что делать с теми что заблудились ищя нужные листья? Тут нужен маугли, для которого лес - дом родной.
> 
> Возможно чаша переполнена, но она способна напоить умирающих. Вода может и не освещена, но она утоляет жажду, и её достаточно для обратного пути.


Не нужно никого поить, тут никто не умирает от жажды. Задумайтесь почему забанили ваши предыдущие три или четыре инкарнации? Вы приходите раз за разом на буддийский форум, и вместо того, чтобы изучать Дхамму, изливаете тут эзотерическую муть собственного производства. Просит ли вас кто-нибудь об этом?

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Тао (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не нужно никого поить, тут никто не умирает от жажды. Задумайтесь почему забанили ваши предыдущие три или четыре инкарнации? Вы приходите раз за разом на буддийский форум, и вместо того, чтобы изучать Дхамму, изливаете тут эзотерическую муть собственного производства. Просит ли вас кто-нибудь об этом?


Я лишь хотел сказать что религия и наука описывает одну Дхарму.
Я не "проповедую" ничего другого кроме Единства ибо всё Едино, и я даже ненаю каким былобы бытие если бы закон Всего небыл Единством. 
Единственная моя ошибка в том что людям ответить за частую нечего, а хочется.
Я люблю здравые обсуждения, где происходит не СПОР "Да - Нет", а ваимопомощь, где Один вежливо указывает на логические недостатки Другого, и тем самым даёт ему воможность дополнить картину. 
Помогите мне, укажите где я не прав в своих рассудениях, где Вы видите изотерику. Я не злой человек, я Вам буду только благодарен.

_Лишь глупец смотрит на палец когда тот указывает на Луну._ 

Можно вам вопрос задать?
Считаете ли Вы что единства нету? 

С Уваением

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Можно вам вопрос задать? Считаете ли Вы что единства нету?


Какого единства? Если вы говорите о Дхамме Будды, то он учил вполне конкретным вещам, которые конечно же не едины с другими учениями. Будда не учил о неком законе всего и всеобщем единстве, это ваши идеи, понятные только вам. Я не понимаю, что вы под всем этим единством имеете в виду, поэтому ничего не считаю по этому поводу.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Какого единства? Если вы говорите о Дхамме Будды, то он учил вполне конкретным вещам, которые конечно же не едины с другими учениями. Будда не учил о неком законе всего и всеобщем единстве, это ваши идеи, понятные только вам. Я не понимаю, что вы под всем этим единством имеете в виду, поэтому ничего не считаю по этому поводу.


Тогда не говорите что это ересь, реагируйте как на камень. 
И  если нежелаете слушать "мою" "изотерику", то я Очень Сильно хочу чтобы Вы лично это поняли, ибо лишь в этом случае это будет Ваша личная правда, а не правда про которую вы гдето прочитали или услышали, которая по сути не является Вашей личной, но внешней.

А вообще _учить людей тому что находится в сжатой ладони сродни обману, ибо в ладони ничего нет..._

Во всяком случае, я желаю Вам Добра.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Я тоже желаю вам добра, и чтобы бы вы наконец начали изучать Дхамму, вместо изобретательства велосипеда, и построения бесконечных конструкций на фундаменте собственных фантазий.
Для того, чтобы переполненная чашка смогла вместить нектар Дхаммы, из нее нужно выплеснуть заплесневевший чай.

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012), Тао (17.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я тоже желаю вам добра, и чтобы бы вы наконец начали изучать Дхамму, вместо изобретательства велосипеда, и построения бесконечных конструкциях на фундаменте собственных фантазий.
> Для того, чтобы переполненная чашка смогла вместить нектар Дхаммы, из нее нужно выплеснуть заплесневевший чай.


Да... Вы правы, именно на фундаменте фантазий.
Тот кто знает, тот поймёт.

Благодарю Вас, я буду стараться сильно не раздражать, и буду надеятся что никто не будет чувствовать в себе раздрожение.

----------


## Joy

*2 автор*

зря испугались и закрыли  свою тему
мой вопрос/просьба отнюдь не личного характера - под ним подпишутся и другие участники форума - и к тому же он очень прост: 
может хватит петросянить?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Петросян - артист, он работает на публику, вы нехотите обсудить вашу проблему в ЛС, вы также ищите поддержку у зрителей говоря что 2"под ним подпишутся и другие участники форума", из этого следует что на публику работаете Вы, а следовательно только один из нас Артист.

Я задам Вам один единственный вопрос : - Где я не прав ?

Покажите мне что вы не понимаете и где по вашему я допустил ошибку, я Вас выслушаю и исправлю/объесню отправя Вам обыеснение в ЛС.
Если Вы сами не знаете в чём моя (Ваша?) проблема, и не в состоянии чётко показать на мои логические ошибки, то я больше не буду на вас реагировать, ибо поддерживать пустословную беседу - не комильфо.

Где я не прав?

----------


## Маша_ла

Кстати, загадочными и необычными историями изобилуют жизнеописания святых учителей - Тилопы, Наропы, Марпы и Миларепы.

А вот из нашей жизни. Я, честно говоря, забыла про БФ, а он у меня сохранился в закладках, на одну из которых я недавно случайно нажала и попала сюда опять. Посмотрела, как обычно, новости в разделе Сакья и увидела новость о приезде сына ЕС Сакья Тризина в Москву. Позвонила в Кунпенлинг и забронировала последний, с их слов, двухместный номер на его учения, т.к. все уже было занято. Теперь надо оплатить бронь)) Да, еще попросила меня тут восстановить и меня "воскресили"  :Smilie:  Это ли не чудеса?

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, загадочными и необычными историями изобилуют жизнеописания святых учителей - Тилопы, Наропы, Марпы и Миларепы.
> 
> А вот из нашей жизни. Я, честно говоря, забыла про БФ, а он у меня сохранился в закладках, на одну из которых я недавно случайно нажала и попала сюда опять. Посмотрела, как обычно, новости в разделе Сакья и увидела новость о приезде сына ЕС Сакья Тризина в Москву. Позвонила в Кунпенлинг и забронировала последний, с их слов, двухместный номер на его учения, т.к. все уже было занято. Теперь надо оплатить бронь)) Да, еще попросила меня тут восстановить и меня "воскресили"  Это ли не чудеса?


Это не чудеса, а карма элементарная. В любом случае, лучше этого форума другого не знаю.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вообще, все - это карма. Наверное, чудеса, которые делал Тилопа при обучении Наропы - тоже его карма.
И история Асанги с собакой - тоже карма и кармическое видение. Значит, карма - это чудо? Или чудес не бывает?

Я не про БФ и не про мои совпадения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вообще, все - это карма. Наверное, чудеса, которые делал Тилопа при обучении Наропы - тоже его карма.
> И история Асанги с собакой - тоже карма и кармическое видение. Значит, карма - это чудо? Или чудес не бывает?
> 
> Я не про БФ и не про мои совпадения.


"Чудеса" бывают, все они связаны с кармой.

----------

Маша_ла (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Согласна. Мир полон чудес))

----------


## Кунсанг

> "Чудеса" бывают, все они связаны с кармой.


Если арья вышел из-под влияния кармы или будда и они совершают какое-то чудо, то само это чудо не всегда связано с кармой. Говорится что Учитель иногда приходит сам к ученикам, поскольку у них нет кармы прийти к Учителю самим.

----------


## Нико

> Если арья вышел из-под влияния кармы или будда и они совершают какое-то чудо, то само это чудо не всегда связано с кармой. Говорится что Учитель иногда приходит сам к ученикам, поскольку у них нет кармы прийти к Учителю самим.


Ничего подобного. Говорится, что без кармы ученик не встретится с учителем. Ещё говорится, что будды отличаются друг от друга только кармическими связями с разными видами существ, больше ничем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Должно быть так конечно, встретить Учителя должна быть карма но она может не проявляться. Прийти самому к Учителю допустим не получается. Тогда Учитель делает усилие и сам приходит к ученику. Авалокитешвара когда приходит в мир животных и учит их Дхарме, или "спускается" в ады то он должно быть помогает тем с кем у него есть или была кармическая связь, но вот есть ли эта связь у них на тот момент. Это вопрос. Может у них ее нету уже давно в силу загрязненности клешами и проступками. Иногда говорится что Будда Шакьямуни без очереди стал Буддой в этом мире. То есть другой Будда должен был учить. Будды еще не только отличаются друг от друга кармическими связями, но и индивидуальным потоком ума. Характер у каждого будды свой. Кто-то больше весел, кто-то больше серьезен. Это не как клоны в плане ума.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> ...Посмотрела, как обычно, новости в разделе Сакья и увидела новость о приезде сына ЕС Сакья Тризина в Москву. Позвонила в Кунпенлинг и забронировала последний, с их слов, двухместный номер на его учения, т.к. все уже было занято. Теперь надо оплатить бронь)) ....


Буквально несколько месяцев назад был похожий случай - купил последние 2 купейных билета (так чтоб в одном купе) во всем поезде (ехали на семинар к Ламе Олегу).

----------

Маша_ла (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Должно быть так конечно, встретить Учителя должна быть карма но она может не проявляться. Прийти самому к Учителю допустим не получается. Тогда Учитель делает усилие и сам приходит к ученику. Авалокитешвара когда приходит в мир животных и учит их Дхарме, или "спускается" в ады то он должно быть помогает тем с кем у него есть или была кармическая связь, но вот есть ли эта связь у них на тот момент. Это вопрос. Может у них ее нету уже давно в силу загрязненности клешами и проступками.


Ну тогда Будда бы сейчас пришёл к нам, загрязнённым. Но увидеть Нирманакаю Будды в этой жизни у нас кармы не хватило. 





> Иногда говорится что Будда Шакьямуни без очереди стал Буддой в этом мире. То есть другой Будда должен был учить. Будды еще не только отличаются друг от друга кармическими связями, но и индивидуальным потоком ума. Характер у каждого будды свой. Кто-то больше весел, кто-то больше серьезен. Это не как клоны в плане ума.


Где это про "без очереди" говорится? Я неоднократно слышала другое: что только у Шакьямуни Будды хватило мужества учить в эту эпоху упадка. 

Что касается характера каждого Будды, то чем определяются различия, если всех недостатоков нет, а все достоинства реализованы в равной мере? Поэтому и сказала, что разница в кармических связях только. Какая у существ карма, таким они, ИМХО, и воспринимают Будду: весёлым, серьёзным и т.д.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

Хотя верно, Будды -- не клоны в плане ума. Сама же только что написала, что "только у Шакьямуни Будды хватило мужества".... Мда, сложный вопрос.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

10 мин назад eду щас по работе по скоростной пустынной дороге, и вдруг начал думать о непостоянстве, предположил а вот если бы это была последняя дорога, что бы я сделал? Как советвал Согял Ринпоче - Пхова должна быть первой реакцией, автоматической... Сделал пхова как умею, меня пробрала дрож в теле...
Проевах ещé километр, вижу какойто свет фонарика который чтото указывает, подумал полиция, но я скорость не привышал, замедлил ход, на дороге темно, включён ближниы свет. И вдруг, проежая мимо человека с фонарём и другого который бежал в доль дороги, из полной темноты на соседней полосе появляется разбитая машина, как мне показалось она сделала пару кувырков...
Надеюсь скорая которая мчалась чуть дальше, приехала вовремя... 
 :Frown:

----------

Алексей Т (18.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Неделю назад у одних клиентов в супермаркете организовал одну лотерею с призом для 14 февраля, и для покупателей там надо было заполнить билютень чтобы учавствовать в тираже на приз, всё установил и тд, и одна клинетка магазина начала заполнять и говорит мне мол : Ой так хотелось бы выграть этот приз! (романтическая встреча уижин, спа и тд) С мужем бы отохнули! Ой если я выиграю я вас чмокну !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ну я улыбнулся сказал хорошо, спросил как завут  :Smilie:  Она говорит Рожэ, ну ок.

Щас приежаю делать диржар, встрехнул коробку, высыпал напол... Все упали кучкой, а один отлетел в сторону. Ну естественно я подбираю тот который отлетел. Смотрю фамилию : Рожэ...

Вообщем, мне достался чмок и счастье на лице этой дамы  :Smilie:  
Как потом оказалось её муж болен раком и она хотела сделать ему подарок...

----------

Ometoff (03.05.2016), Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Маша_ла (18.02.2012), Федор Ф (18.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Раньше меня интересовала всякая чудесятина и просто сверхъестественное, но с приходом в буддизм интерес пропал совершенно. Появилось ощущение, что это не важно. 

В буддизме сталкивался с чудесами ясновидения и исцеления.

----------


## Joy

> Я задам Вам один единственный вопрос : - Где я не прав ?


не стесняйтесь обратиться к врачу.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хотя верно, Будды -- не клоны в плане ума. Сама же только что написала, что "только у Шакьямуни Будды хватило мужества".... Мда, сложный вопрос.


Я слышал что все живые существа могут быть разнесены по складу характера в общем к пяти семействам будд. Такой тип характера преобладает на всем протяжении потока ума. Эта индивидуальность не теряется после достижения состояния будды. Специалисты по физиогномике легко определяют к какому семейству будд принадлежит этот человек в силу склада своего ума. Поскольку все отражается на лице. Даже разных рас люди иногда очень похожи друг на друга. Это говорит о том что они принадлежат к одному семейству. Когда мы засыпаем говорится то просыпаемся тем же человеком. Невозможно уснуть с одним характером и проснуться с другим. Также и при перерождении, такой же принцип. Невозможно умереть с одним характером и переродиться с совершенно другим характером. То есть какие-то будут изменения конечно, но в целом стержень характера остается тем же. Как и в случае со сном и пробуждением после сна, характер остается тем же. То есть если сильно ворчливый человек уснет, то он вряд ли проснувшись перестанет вдруг ворчать. Также и после вхождения в бодхи остается индивидуальность характера. В целом стержень будет одинаковым как и у всех будд, но отличия небольшие будут.

----------


## Нико

> Специалисты по физиогномике легко определяют к какому семейству будд принадлежит этот человек в силу склада своего ума. Поскольку все отражается на лице.


Насмешили.... Специалисты по физиогномике вдруг знают про семейства Будд....

----------


## Кунсанг

> Насмешили.... Специалисты по физиогномике вдруг знают про семейства Будд....


Нет нет я имел в виду буддистов специалистов по физиогномике. Черты лица, пропорции формы носа и глаз, форма головы, конусом или плоская и т.д. По лицу он способен сказать с большой вероятностью что было в прошлом такого человека и что будет с ним в будущем.

----------


## Нико

> Нет нет я имел в виду буддистов специалистов по физиогномике. Черты лица, пропорции формы носа и глаз, форма головы, конусом или плоская и т.д. По лицу он способен сказать что было в прошлом такого человека и что будет с ним в будущем без ясновидения.


Таких, честно говоря, не знаю.. А то бы обратилась за советом...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Таких, честно говоря, не знаю.. А то бы обратилась за советом...


Есть такие буддисты которые могут сказать что-то по внешнему виду. Например вот у него голова плоская, значит он упрям и стоек, но немного глуповат и т.д. А голова конусом больше у высоких лам.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Есть такие буддисты которые могут сказать что-то по внешнему виду. Например вот у него голова плоская, значит он упрям и стоек, но немного глуповат и т.д. А голова конусом больше у высоких лам.


На самом деле Лицо проявляет на себе все чакры и можно узнать о качествах и гармоничности того или иного человека, зная что гармония это сфера, а значит сферическая форма лица.

Подбородок - копчик
Губы - пах
Нос - живот
Скулы - сердце
Уши - горло (не уверен)
Глаза - третий глаз
Лоб - темечко

----------


## Майя П

> Есть такие буддисты которые могут сказать что-то по внешнему виду. Например вот у него голова плоская, значит он упрям и стоек, но немного глуповат и т.д. А голова конусом больше у высоких лам.


внешний вид меняется.... тем более, что в Бурятии многие знают про "править" тело и голову.... и в процессе жизни постоянно происходит трансформация... все очень просто и логично... это сейчас практикуется и в европах...называется "остеопатией".... только там проще и многих техник они просто не знают....




> На самом деле Лицо проявляет на себе все чакры и можно узнать о качествах и гармоничности того или иного человека, зная что гармония это сфера, а значит сферическая форма лица.
> 
> Подбородок - копчик
> Губы - пах
> Нос - живот
> Скулы - сердце
> Уши - горло (не уверен)
> Глаза - третий глаз
> Лоб - темечко


сферическая форма - это при гидроцефалии... 
а соответствия которые вы привели это откуда? взгляните "трактат желтого императора"... там очень правильные аналогии ...

и вообще когда идет работа с телом, должен быть результат на объединении всех каналов... в один канал... то есть пять семейств в одно.... так же и с телом... (для тех, кто в курсе)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> сферическая форма - это при гидроцефалии... 
> а соответствия которые вы привели это откуда? взгляните "трактат желтого императора"... там очень правильные аналогии ...
> 
> и вообще когда идет работа с телом, должен быть результат на объединении всех каналов... в один канал... то есть пять семейств в одно.... так же и с телом... (для тех, кто в курсе)


Не имейте двойственного восприятия о красоте, именно сфера является абсолютной красотой, иначе бы в космосе капля воды принимала форму человеческого черепа а не сферическую гидроцефалию (не знаю что это). Кстати даже смайлик круглый  :Smilie: 

Соответствия из собственных наблюдений, и соответствий. Они возможно ложны. Спасибо за трактат желтого императора.

Да, про канал это верно, осталось научиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Не имейте двойственного восприятия о красоте, именно сфера является абсолютной красотой, иначе бы в космосе капля воды принимала форму человеческого черепа а не сферическую гидроцефалию (не знаю что это). Кстати даже смайлик круглый


по поводу смайлика - это плата человека современного за интернет.. у смайлика нет ног ))), он не может стоять на ногах... а все время лежит ... )))...или катится, куда ветер подует...
возможно в космосе - сфера - идеальная форма... а вот на моей планете, ну где я живу... сфера становится каплей из-за закона тяготения... ... так же и человеческая голова - при грубой патологии и вторичной атрофии мозга - голова идеально круглая...

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Насмешили.... Специалисты по физиогномике вдруг знают про семейства Будд....


они знают про преступников (Чезаре Ламброзо)))

----------


## Майя П

> Буквально несколько месяцев назад был похожий случай - купил последние 2 купейных билета (так чтоб в одном купе) во всем поезде (ехали на семинар к Ламе Олегу).


это буржуинские способы... покупаешь билет на сайте, написано: осталось 4 места... садишься в самолет... а там 20 человек на 150 мест.. удобно... занимаешь целиком ряд...

----------

Кунсанг (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> по поводу смайлика - это плата человека современного за интернет.. у смайлика нет ног ))), он не может стоять на ногах... а все время лежит ... )))...или катится, куда ветер подует...
> возможно в космосе - сфера - идеальная форма... а вот на моей планете, ну где я живу... сфера становится каплей из-за закона тяготения... ... так же и человеческая голова - при грубой патологии и вторичной атрофии мозга - голова идеально круглая...


Хаха  :Big Grin: 
Бедный колобок...

Ну мы же в буддизме строим выводы на абсолюте, а не на субъективе. И как мне понимается красота, это то что прекрасно, то что невозможно улучшить, невозможно что то добавить и что то отнять, и сфера как раз этой красотой, гармонией, и мудростью (!) и является, ибо от её центра до любого края одинаковое расстояние, она не относится предвзято к какой либо из её сторон, оне мудра и наполненна состраданием. Даже Дхарма имеет форму колеса.  :Smilie: 
Кстати капля дождя имеет сферическую форму  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Ну мы же в буддизме строим выводы на абсолюте, а не на субъективе. И как мне понимается красота, это то что прекрасно, то что невозможно улучшить, невозможно что то добавить и что то отнять, и сфера как раз этой красотой, гармонией, и мудростью


интересно, ваше понимание красоты становится для вас абсолютом...)))

не надо привязываться к форме.... тем более что махабхуты имеют разное обозначение... это треугольник - ОГОНЬ или Земля - квадрат - хуже круга? ))) дальше по мере изучения - происходит коренная трансформация и появляется ОГОНЬ который не жжет, Земля - которая не дает опоры... и так далее...

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> интересно, ваше понимание красоты становится для вас абсолютом...)))
> 
> не надо привязываться к форме.... тем более что махабхуты имеют разное обозначение... это треугольник - ОГОНЬ или Земля - квадрат - хуже круга? ))) дальше по мере изучения - происходит коренная трансформация и появляется ОГОНЬ который не жжет, Земля - которая не дает опоры... и так далее...


Круг прекрасен тем, что это форма спокойствия и гармонии, это форма всего, форма самой природы, это ДНК всей самсары и нирваны  :Smilie: 

Знаете я раньше (и сейчас) любил говорить что : Бога творца нету, потомучто часы круглые.
Этим я хотел сказать что всё циклично и работает автономно без какой либо цели, ведь творение создают для какойто цели, а значит бытие имело бы линейную функцию, но оно цыклично, начиная формой планет и заканчивая формой часов. Это символ самой Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь есть немного историй http://sagaalgan.uurb.ru/index.php/c...tskie-pritchi/

----------

Aion (24.02.2012), Homer (24.02.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.04.2012), Оскольд (24.02.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Помню однажды приснился сон как будто в каком то заброшеном помещении находился,и тут вещи в помещении начали двигаться типа полтергейста,и тут я от испуга быстрей начал бить в моктак(несмотря на то,что у меня тогда моктака не было-имею ввиду в жизни,а не во сне) и читать быстро сутру сердца громко вслух,и до половины не дочитал тут же проснулся

----------


## Майя П

> Есть такие буддисты которые могут сказать что-то по внешнему виду. Например вот у него голова плоская, значит он упрям и стоек, но немного глуповат и т.д. А голова конусом больше у высоких лам.


были в Дарамсале, ездили по окрестностям, таксист предложил за 100-200 рупий съездить в Гьюто (?), это сверх нашей программы... согласились, уж очень он хотел заработать )).
Когда подъехали и сделали гороо, вышел Кармапа и благославил нас...

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012), Кунсанг (07.05.2012)

----------


## Майя П

вообще в Дарамсале происходило много чудесных событий... как то очень надо было купить и вывезти определенные вещи, но иностранцам не продавали (!), в это время подошел знакомый бонский монах, который случайно оказался в этом месте (!), и мне продали все что я хотела... конечно же, при виде всего этого - захотела еще больше, но были ограничения по весу... выйдя на улицу, увидела трех знакомых москвичей, отдала все свои покупки и зашла вновь (!) и снова купила... 
Вообще, события там были просто нашпигованы всякими необычными совпадениями ...
В ресторане мне не продавали тибетскую еду (!), при виде меня официанты оставляли итальянское, китайское и индийское меню... потому что накануне из-за тибетской еды происходили странные вещи, конечно это вызывало смех, но видимо когда то сделанное предсказанние по поводу Тибета для меня работает до сих пор)))

----------

Кунсанг (07.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Моя приятельница далека от буддизма, но интересующаяся, сейчас у неё проблемы в отношениях с единственной дочерью, отношения хуже некуда, дочь отвергает мать по непонятной причине, у приятелтьницы психоз уже на этой почве. Дала послушать диск с мантрами, сказав ей, что помогает даже прослушивание. В бессонницу ночью перд днем рождения дочери, на который она не приглашена, лёжа в постели, слушая сутру Белой Тары, её дочь зовут друзья Дари, стараясь молиться за дочь, представляла фотографии своей дочери мысленно, удивилась сначала, что образы дочери как-то странно улетучиваются, затем вдруг почувствовала себя летящей скем-то, но не с дочерью, низко над мостом, под мостом была вода, но мост был высоко над водой, испугавшись, очнулась, сутра закончилась к этому моменту. Наутро позвонила, испуганно рассказала, что было такое видение. Я поняла, что она испугалась , что у неё с головой не в порядке стало. Я ей ответила, что ничего страшного неи произошло, что дочь поменяет свое поведенеие и отношение к матери, что надо ждать, Хотя понятия не имею, что за знаки она получила. Я даже и понятия не имела , что у дочери день рождения на седующий день , как раз перед днем рождения дала диски. Правда, дочь даже не ответила на поздравления матери. Странные дела полуичлись. Будем ждать , что будет дальше. но , кажется, женщина получила знаки. Взяла ещё один диск с сутрой Зелёной Тары. В тот же день произошел разговор о курсах по тибетской медицине.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Здесь есть немного историй http://sagaalgan.uurb.ru/index.php/c...tskie-pritchi/


Я сначала написала про женщину, у которой дочь друзья между собой называют Дари, и потом прочитала рассказ о Дари из Ульдурги. какое совпадение!

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> вообще в Дарамсале происходило много чудесных событий... как то очень надо было купить и вывезти определенные вещи, но иностранцам не продавали (!), в это время подошел знакомый бонский монах, который случайно оказался в этом месте (!), и мне продали все что я хотела... конечно же, при виде всего этого - захотела еще больше, но были ограничения по весу... выйдя на улицу, увидела трех знакомых москвичей, отдала все свои покупки и зашла вновь (!) и снова купила... 
> Вообще, события там были просто нашпигованы всякими необычными совпадениями ...
> В ресторане мне не продавали тибетскую еду (!), при виде меня официанты оставляли итальянское, китайское и индийское меню... потому что накануне из-за тибетской еды происходили странные вещи, конечно это вызывало смех, но видимо когда то сделанное предсказанние по поводу Тибета для меня работает до сих пор)))


а вы расскажите нам, что за предсказание было? С едой тибетсокй сто там у вас было? У меня в Индии ничего не происходило, кроме того, что каждая моя поездка неожиданно прерывалась из-за убийств семьи Ганди, в перый раз Индиру Ганди убили. затем в следующую поездку и Раджива Ганди..

----------


## Anthony

> Моя приятельница далека от буддизма, но интересующаяся, сейчас у неё проблемы в отношениях с единственной дочерью, отношения хуже некуда, дочь отвергает мать по непонятной причине, у приятелтьницы психоз уже на этой почве. Дала послушать диск с мантрами, сказав ей, что помогает даже прослушивание. В бессонницу ночью перд днем рождения дочери, на который она не приглашена, лёжа в постели, слушая сутру Белой Тары, её дочь зовут друзья Дари, стараясь молиться за дочь, представляла фотографии своей дочери мысленно, удивилась сначала, что образы дочери как-то странно улетучиваются, затем вдруг почувствовала себя летящей скем-то, но не с дочерью, низко над мостом, под мостом была вода, но мост был высоко над водой, испугавшись, очнулась, сутра закончилась к этому моменту. Наутро позвонила, испуганно рассказала, что было такое видение. Я поняла, что она испугалась , что у неё с головой не в порядке стало. Я ей ответила, что ничего страшного неи произошло, что дочь поменяет свое поведенеие и отношение к матери, что надо ждать, Хотя понятия не имею, что за знаки она получила. Я даже и понятия не имела , что у дочери день рождения на седующий день , как раз перед днем рождения дала диски. Правда, дочь даже не ответила на поздравления матери. Странные дела полуичлись. Будем ждать , что будет дальше. но , кажется, женщина получила знаки. Взяла ещё один диск с сутрой Зелёной Тары. В тот же день произошел разговор о курсах по тибетской медицине.


У меня таких мантровых видений не было  :Big Grin:  Наверное мантры некачественные.
Но небольшая странность произошла совсем недавно.
Писал тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post469550

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> У меня таких мантровых видений не было  Наверное мантры некачественные.
> Но небольшая странность произошла совсем недавно.
> Писал тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post469550


Кажется, что отношения с дочерью стали немного улучшаться у моей приятельницы. Хотя визуализацию на дочь , может быть, не надо было делать. Я ей говорила, что делается визуализация, она и сделала визуализацию на дочь, так как визуализацию Белой Тары не смогла бы сделать. В любом случае, отношения стали лучше.

----------


## Fyodor

> Кажется, что отношения с дочерью стали немного улучшаться у моей приятельницы. Хотя визуализацию на дочь , может быть, не надо было делать. Я ей говорила, что делается визуализация, она и сделала визуализацию на дочь, так как визуализацию Белой Тары не смогла бы сделать. В любом случае, отношения стали лучше.


Лучше шаматхой заняться - психоз пройдет и дочь вернется.

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Лучше шаматхой заняться - психоз пройдет и дочь вернется.


У неё психоз, это точно. У человека отсутствуют мысли, желания, всё на самотёк, исчезли интересы, нет стремлений. Как бы всё ненужно ей. Шаматха- сложно для неё.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У человека отсутствуют мысли, желания, всё на самотёк, исчезли интересы, нет стремлений. Как бы всё ненужно ей. Шаматха- сложно для неё.


Отсутсвуют мысли
Отсутствуют желания
Всё оставляется Так Как Есть
Отсутсвуют привязанности
Отсутствует цель

Разве это не прекрасно ?  :Smilie:  Многи об этом только и мечтают... мастер Випассаны

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Межличностные проблемы не стоит решать средствами медитации. Для мирских проблем есть мирские инструменты: умение ставить личностные границы, расстановка по Хеллингеру, умение формулировать мысли в форме Я-сообщения, методы ненасильственного общения и так далее и тому подобное. Если у человека проблемы с дочерью, визуализировать при это Белую Тару, так же логично, как в случаи если у тебя заноза в глазу, ставить свечку в храме, что бы она оттуда выпрыгнула.

Пусть начнет читать литературу, типо Карен Хорни "Невротическая личность нашего времени" и "Самоанализ" и все у неё будет хорошо. Хотя с литературой тоже надо быть осторожным, перед выбором и работой стоит взять хотя бы пробную консультацию. А то, что она галлюцинирует это вполне естественно, для расстроенной нервной системы. Здесь самое опасное, что начнется рационализация собственных проблем и полный уход от них, например в религию.

Стоит направить её к грамотному психотерапевту, который поработает с её потребностями, страхами и иррациональными идеями. Через пару месяцев продуктивной работы, естественное состояние страдания восстановится и можно приступать к практике.

ИМХО  :Cool:

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (13.05.2012), Маркион (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Плюсадин.

Также считаю вредным для психического здаровья отождествляться с видениями, мол "ВО СНЕ БЫЛ МЕССАДЖ ДЛЯ МЕНЯ !! МЕССАДЖ !!"... нет...
На самом деле мессадж воплащается не тогда когда он видится во время сна или галюцинациий, но после, когда человек начинает наделять свои фантаии значимостью, это рождает причины, а причины имеют следствия.
Своего рода каммический эффект плацебо.

Если меня убивают во сне, и я УВЕРЕН, я ЗНАЮ, что это к добру, то так оно и будет, если же я буду ЗНАТЬ что это к злу, то так оно и будет. Не забывайте что у каждой причины есть следствия... ясная, уверенная, стойкая мысль = причина или камма. Осталось ждать условий, если плюс ко всеу есть и условия то пророчество обеспеченно.
Как если бы лучник хотел попасть в яблоко у него под ногами взяв лук, натянув тетеву и выстрельнув. В ситуации гд есть условия. Или как если бы он хотел выстрелись в яблоко в переди, и продолжая свой пть наткнулся бы на него.
Плод уже ваш, он вас ждёт, осталось дойти до него.
Мысль уже ваша, она реалиовалась, осталось дать ей воможность покаать себя.

Вообщем всем любителям сонников посвящается. Как овориться "Буддьте осторожны со соими желаниями, они могут сбыться."

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Аверьянов;471218]Межличностные проблемы не стоит решать средствами медитации. Для мирских проблем есть мирские инструменты: умение ставить личностные границы, расстановка по Хеллингеру, умение формулировать мысли в форме Я-сообщения, методы ненасильственного общения и так далее и тому подобное. Если у человека проблемы с дочерью, визуализировать при это Белую Тару, так же логично, как в случаи если у тебя заноза в глазу, ставить свечку в храме, что бы она оттуда выпрыгнула.

Пусть начнет читать литературу, типо Карен Хорни "Невротическая личность нашего времени" и "Самоанализ" и все у неё будет хорошо. Хотя с литературой тоже надо быть осторожным, перед выбором и работой стоит взять хотя бы пробную консультацию. А то, что она галлюцинирует это вполне естественно, для расстроенной нервной системы. Здесь самое опасное, что начнется рационализация собственных проблем и полный уход от них, например в религию.

Стоит направить её к грамотному психотерапевту, который поработает с её потребностями, страхами и иррациональными идеями. Через пару месяцев продуктивной работы, естественное состояние страдания восстановится и можно приступать к практике.

ИМХО  :Cool: [/QUOTE


Если читаь ещё и про невротиков, то вероятность того, что она все диагнозы свои только подтвердит, доведёт себя до полоумия. Психотерпапевт должен быть хотя бы из России, и очень хороший, а то в европе российские заморочки будут восприняты европейцами, не знающими менталитет за признаки сумасшествия. Так что, мы здесь до психотерпевтов не ходоки. наши нормальные тут могут легко сойти за сумасшедших.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Если читаь ещё и про невротиков, то вероятность того, что она все диагнозы свои только подтвердит, доведёт себя до полоумия.


Тогда в начале стоит поработать со своей уверенностью, если не можешь самостоятельно, то существует так же неплохая литература, но лучше коллективных тренингов, пока ещё ничего не придумали. Ваш скепсис понятен, но в такой ситуации, стоит ответственно отнестись к любым способам и методам. Каждый из нас ответственен за свои чувства и за свое состоянии. Думать о том, что книга может довести тебя до полоумия - это на мой взгляд, безумная степень инфантильности. Если ставишь перед собой конкретные задачи и цели, то опасаться не за что.




> Психотерпапевт должен быть хотя бы из России, и очень хороший, а то в европе российские заморочки будут восприняты европейцами, не знающими менталитет за признаки сумасшествия.


Смотря какая европейская страна. Те методы, которые только сейчас отрабатывают отечественные тренеры, в зарубежных странах уже достигли пика своего развития, так что оправдывать проблемы с точки зрения менталитета здесь не стоит. Поверьте - не умение общаться, делиться и работать со своими чувствами - это проблема всего человечества, а не нашего брата.




> Так что, мы здесь до психотерпевтов не ходоки. наши нормальные тут могут легко сойти за сумасшедших.


Нормальность тоже понятие весьма ненормальное. Что это за такая норма, откуда она взялась, кто её установил и вообще зачем она нужна? Если нет желания работать лично, всегда можно заняться своими проблемами самостоятельно, возможно и буддийские практики, здесь как то помогут осознать свое положение и дать мотивацию быть счастливым и полноценным человеком.

Но я твердо стою на позиции, что подобные проблемы должны разрешаться без привлечения религиозных практик. Уже столько людей прошли перед глазами, которые только усугубляли свое положение, витая в иллюзорном мире духовного самосовершенствования. Здесь очень тонкая и опасная грань, преодолеть которую за частую очень и очень непросто.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Тогда в начале стоит поработать со своей уверенностью, если не можешь самостоятельно, то существует так же неплохая литература, но лучше коллективных тренингов, пока ещё ничего не придумали. Ваш скепсис понятен, но в такой ситуации, стоит ответственно отнестись к любым способам и методам. Каждый из нас ответственен за свои чувства и за свое состоянии. Думать о том, что книга может довести тебя до полоумия - это на мой взгляд, безумная степень инфантильности. Если ставишь перед собой конкретные задачи и цели, то опасаться не за что.
> 
> _Развитая евролпейская страна. Где психологи идиотов великолепно доводят до уровня стабильного гражданина. но и способных низводят до уровня стандартно мысля\щего налогоплательщика. Тех, кто неординарно мыслит, отправляют к врачам. Наладится у этой женщины. Причина - отношения с дочерью, нужна надежда, что всё обойдется. нужна вера, что всё наладится. В межличностных отношениях у них трагедия только в том, что дочь , выросшая за границей, не способна понять мать, мать, живущая с российскими представленями, не в состянии понять дочь, разные модели поведения, рзные реакции на поступки, разные поступки, разные установки, то есть обычная трагедия эмигрантов_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Нормальность тоже понятие весьма ненормальное. Что это за такая норма, откуда она взялась, кто её установил и вообще зачем она нужна? Если нет желания работать лично, всегда можно заняться своими проблемами самостоятельно, возможно и буддийские практики, здесь как то помогут осознать свое положение и дать мотивацию быть счастливым и полноценным человеком_.
> 
> ...


Нам легче, мы в дацан ходим, звоним, а другие пусть и бегают по психотерапевтам, хорошо, если в психушку не положат. Я, например, думаю, что  когда исчезают желания и мысли, прерываетсяся энергетический канал. Полное омрачение ума может наступить.

----------

Сауди (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Так, пришло время высказать что я думаю по этому поводу будучи 22 летним ребёнком который в течении долгого времени пытался объяснить матери что я уйду и она меня больше никогда не увидит.

Родители, слушайте меня. Я буду говорить как обычный подросток не имеющий к буддизму никакого отношения.

Во первых. Когда вы нас рожали, мы вас об этом не просили, если просили, то я невижу контракта, мы не подписывали ВАШ контракт, и мы никому ни в чём не обязаны. Если вы ПОДАРИЛИ нам жижнь, то будьте добры, дарите полностью. Вы нам подарили НАШУ жизнь, а теерь ответьте, когда вы что то дарите, оно продолжает вам принадлежать и вы имеете на неё права? НЕТ. Никаких прав. Только обяанности, почем так? Потому что мы вас не заставляли нас рождать, если допустим я нехотел рождаться, кто мне возместит ущерб страданий? Кто?

Во вторых. Вы считаете что мы вам принадлежим и тем не менее желаете (делаете вид?) нам (себе?) счастья, думая "Какая прелестная птичка, я посажу её в клетку, в ней она будт в безопасности, будет еда и моя любовь к ней"... Вы издеваетесь, да? Или вы себя действительно настолько сильно любите что готовы не только аниматься своим клонированием, но и ещё и держать клона на поводке?
Я это наываю неспрведливость и безпредел. Не забывайте что мы, дети, относимся к тому же виду что и вы, у нас также есть 5 органов чувств и наши собственный опыт который отличется от вашего.

В третьих. Кто вам дал право учить что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, и потом, когда эта догма не соблюдается, бить нас, кричать на нас, орать ? А ? Получается мало того что вы обожаете себя так сильно чтобы клонировать, так ещё и уверены что ваше понятие о том что хорошо и плохо - идеальны ? И всех родителей сдесь присутсвующих, пусть поднимут руку те кто считает что если наполнить мир на 100% вашими клонами то он будет идеален... Не стесняйтесь. Если никто не уверен, тогда кто вам дал право учить нас добру и злу, ставить нам рамки, ваши рамки? 

Вообщем меня родительский эгоизм убивает. Но я немогу вас венить за это, ибо вы такие же заложники своего неведения как и ваши родители, и родители роителей и тд.

Я поддерживаю ушедшую дочку, а маме порекомендовал бы избавиться от своего эго, которое её сейчас сводит с ума. Не уивительно что дочка убежала, если мать ложила всё своё эго на неё.

Но почему мама сходит с ума? Потому что её эго, личность, нолностью опиралась на дочь, дочь ушла, эго потеряло опору и рушится, отличный момент чтобы избавиться от него. Также как рак имеет внешний скелет и опирается на него, так и люди опираются на других в становлении своего иллюзорного эго. Ищите Будду, имейте скелет, пожалуйсто ! И психов меньше и родители с детьми свободнее.

Прошу прощение если грубо, но это важно.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Нам легче, мы в дацан ходим, звоним, а другие пусть и бегают по психотерапевтам, хорошо, если в психушку не положат. Я, например, думаю, что такое , когда исчезают желания и мысли. прервался энергетический канал. Полное омрачение ума.


В психушку вас не положат - это очередные мифы и легенды. Полное омрачение на мой взгляд, это когда людям кажется, что религия может помочь им разрешить все их конфликты, здесь и сейчас. К сожалению адепты многих конфессий печально знамениты именно тотальным отсутствием элементарных навыков общения и жизни в обществе, в том числе и со своими родными и близкими. Именно поэтому русские буддисты, так печально знамениты обилием социально дезадоптированных маргиналов. Я не имею в виду, что все маргиналы сосредоточились на Дхамме, в других конфессия тоже проблем не мало.

У Корнфилда есть вменяемый отрывок с которым я полностью согласен:




> Хотя я вернулся из монастыря с ясным умом, широкими взглядами и возвышенными чувствами, очень скоро в своих взаимоотношениях с людьми в общежитии, где я жил, и в аспирантуре я обнаружил, что медитация оказала мне весьма малую помощь в моём общении с окружающими. Я всё ещё оставался эмоционально незрелым, действуя исходя из тех же самых болезненных стереотипов порицания и страха, приятия и неприятия, которые существовали у меня до буддийского обучения; только весь ужас теперь был в том, что я начал видеть эти стереотипы с большей ясностью. Я мог распространять медитацию любящей доброты на целую тысячу существ, живущих где то в другом месте, но испытывал чрезвычайные трудности в близких взаимоотношениях с одним человеком здесь и сейчас. В медитации я применял силу ума, чтобы подавить болезненные чувства, но чересчур часто даже не признавал тот факт, что сержусь, печалюсь, грущу или испытываю разочарование; это происходит лишь спустя долгое время. Корни моих несчастий во взаимоотношениях не подверглись рассмотрению. Я обладал лишь очень небольшим уменьем справляться со своими чувствами, действовать на эмоциональном уровне или проявлять житейскую мудрость с друзьями и любимыми людьми.





> Так, пришло время высказать что я думаю по этому поводу будучи 22 летним ребёнком который в течении долгого времени пытался объяснить матери что я уйду и она меня больше никогда не увидит.


Алексей, это замечательно, что вы начинаете работать со своими чувствами, но боюсь в рамках данного форума, к вам опять отнесутся весьма пренебрежительно и негативно. Но спасибо, что искренне делитесь с нами вашими проблемами.

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Маркион (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я, например, думаю, что  когда исчезают желания и мысли, прерываетсяся энергетический канал. Полное омрачение ума может наступить.


Будда так не думает.
Этому вас в Алмазной Колеснице учат ?  :Confused:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, это замечательно, что вы начинаете работать со своими чувствами, но боюсь в рамках данного форума, к вам опять отнесутся весьма негативно. Но спасибо, что искренне делитесь с нами вашими проблемами.


Отличная цитата от Сумедхо кстати  :Kiss: 

Нет у меня всё хорошо с мамой, даже иногда не прилично говорить об этом, чтобы другие не думали "почему у нас не так". Я это высказал поставив себя, в ситуацию, где бы моя мать сказала - НЕТ и начила бы меня себе присваивать.

Мы Вам не принадлежим, и никогда не будет принадлежать. Поэтому будет меньше страданий если родители отпустят птичку, ибо дикие животные прекрасны не в клетке но на свободе в своей натуральной среде обитания.

Если некоторые здешние папы и мамы посомтрят на меня косо, то вопервых они ничего не поняли в словах Будды, и во вторых пусть они вспомнять себя в нашем возрасте, и включат ту самую мудрость (псевдо знание жизни), которая, по их мнению, даёт им право над детьми.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

господи, в любом случае, у детей появляются права только при исполнении обязанностей. Родители тоже не просто так рожают детей, эти дети уже в виде сощзнаний подошли к времени своего рождения и кармически должны родиться были по своим заслугам у каких-либо подходящих родителей. Так что, дети, при отсутсвии возможностей содержать себя независимо от родителей, свобюоды иметь не омжет. Просто желание свободы ещё не свобода- раз. осознанно портитбь сенбе жизнь и портить осознанно , ухудшать карму- уже нехорошо-два. Ребёнок портит себе карму. если родитель уверен в том, что ребёнок может не только без помощи родимтелей жить, но ии даже лучше родителей разбирается в ситуациях- то ни один родитель дерджать не будет. Вот это уже чисто европейское- предоставить свободу совершать ошибки, часто ошибки непоправимые, в одну реку дважды не войти никому. надо обьяснять ошибки, даже предотвратить по мере возможностей.  есть ещё и нарабатывание кармы отношением кродителям-3. Все, кто отвергает своих родителей, уже портит свою карму. Эго родителей нормально-4. Далеко не каждый всвои 22 года вообще соображает, молодежь ныне в обществе потребитеей крайне инфантильна. Предсавьте, не будет родителей- свобода? Свобода от родителей? Уж если они есть, то и имеют свои мысли, представления, и с ними придётся считаться. если отпустить неразумное дитя и предоставить ему свободу -вариант того, что ребёнка выведет на правильную дорогу гораздо ниже, потерянное время- тоже потери. Уж, если ребёнка не выведет- то уже и кармическое наказание-5.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Видимо стоит вынести обсуждение в отдельную тему 
А то шибко интересно обсудить решение внутриличностных конфликтов по средствам практики Дхаммы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

полное отсутсвие мыслей и желаний- это не тот случай для мирян. Для мирян нормальное состояние, когда есть какие-то мысли и желания.

----------

Юй Кан (12.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Тут важно, что не какие-то, а вполне конкретные. Осознание своих желаний и концентрация на причинах своих желаний (потребностях) - это уже начало работы над собой. А вот любимое всеми религиозными адептами, пренебрежительное отношение к этим вещам, ведет к очень непростым конфликтам.

----------


## Тао

> Отличная цитата от Сумедхо кстати 
> 
> Нет у меня всё хорошо с мамой, даже иногда не прилично говорить об этом, чтобы другие не думали "почему у нас не так". Я это высказал поставив себя, в ситуацию, где бы моя мать сказала - НЕТ и начила бы меня себе присваивать.
> 
> Мы Вам не принадлежим, и никогда не будет принадлежать. Поэтому будет меньше страданий если родители отпустят птичку, ибо дикие животные прекрасны не в клетке но на свободе в своей натуральной среде обитания.
> 
> Если некоторые здешние папы и мамы посомтрят на меня косо, то вопервых они ничего не поняли в словах Будды, и во вторых пусть они вспомнять себя в нашем возрасте, и включат ту самую мудрость (псевдо знание жизни), которая, по их мнению, даёт им право над детьми.





> Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, ребенок должен служить своим родителям как Востоку:
> ٭  я буду поддерживать их, поддержавших меня,
> ٭  я буду выполнять их обязанности,
> ٭  я буду сохранять семейную традицию,
> ٭  я буду стараться быть достойным своего наследства,
> ٭  кроме того, я буду раздавать милостыню в память моих умерших родственников.
> Сигаловада сутта: Беседа с Сигалой
> ДН 31


Это для мирян. А для желающих стать монахами не стоит забывать, что Будда ввел четкое правило насчет обязательности получения разрешения у родителей. Как видно это все не просто так, и таки обязанности перед родителями у нас есть. И зависим мы от их доброй воли.

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> господи, в любом случае, у детей появляются права только при исполнении обязанностей.


Обязанности есть тогда когда контракт двухсторонний, а не односторонний. Обязанности только у вас. Как ребёнок может быть что то должен, когда у него небыло времени чтобы ЭТОТ ДОЛГ зарабоатать до рождения ? 
Конкретно, скажите что мы вам должны?
 любовь? когда вы любите только себя мы по верх этого должны ещё вас любить?
уважение? а нас кто уважает? нас вообще за предмет морального комфорта считают
Что мы вам должны? Покажите мне документ или какойто источник в котором написанно что ктото комуто что-то должен. Видимо, кредит в родительском банке, который мы не брали, нужно выплачивать 18 лет... ОК, не страшно потерпеть, но такой вопрос воникает, когда вы выплатили свою кредитную задолжность в банке, но банку ЖИЗНЕННО важны ваши деньги, и они заставляют вас платить дальше... какая ваше реакця на происходящий беспредел? Правельно, поменять банк.
Но всё куда более плачевно, потому что этот же самый банк изначально и является тем кто вам дал этот кредит, положив на счёт определённую сумму денег (фальшивых?) чтобы потом отмыть их детской любовью. Это незаконно.




> Родители тоже не просто так рожают детей, эти дети уже в виде сощзнаний подошли к времени своего рождения и кармически должны родиться были по своим заслугам у каких-либо подходящих родителей. Так что, как дети, при отсутсвии возможностей содержать себя независимо от родителей, свобюоды у ребёнка быть не омжет.


Смеяться не прилично, но когда эго выдаёт такие оправдания в свою защиту, сдерживать смех сложно.
Вопрос. Если ребёнок захочет сделать шаг в лево или в право, кто или что сможет ему помешать сделать это? Если в самом простом есть свобода, то всё что выходит из него свободно, следовательно никто и ничто не в праве отбирать у человека свободу. Если родители считают что имеют такую сиддху, то по крайней мере пусть делают это тихо молча и без лишних тело движений. А то есть один сосед, любящий отец, нодомной, от так свою "сиддху избаления от свободы" использует что мне жалко ребёнка.




> Просто желание свободы ещё не свобюода- раз.


Да что вы говорите... Надо же как...





> если родитель уверен в том, что ребёнок может не только без помощи родимтелей жить, но ии даже лучше родителей разбирается в ситуациях- то ни один родитель дерджать не будет.


Тоесть вы отверждаете что дети сами себя рождают? И бедным родителям приходится их вынашивать и следить за ними?
Надо же... получается это мы виноваты что живём... Спасибо за такой щедрый подарок!  :Big Grin: 




> Вот это уже чисто европейское- предоставить свобюоду совершать ошибки, часто ошибки непоправимые, в одну рку дважды не войти никому.


Вы плохо учите Дхамму.
Ошибка имеет место быть лишь относительно какойто цели. Можно ли считать за ошибку поведение человека которое не соответствует цели другого? Тоесть грубо говоря я делаю что то что не соответсвует вашей цели, и вы хотите исправить эту ошибку в моём поведении...
Ээээм....Это шутка да? Вы наверное шутите... Я надеюсь

Всё идеально так как есть, ничего не нуждается в изменении или в улудшении, ибо следствие возникает в ИДЕАЛЬНЫХ на то условиях и соответсвующих причинах, оно идеально по своей натуре... Вы противоречите сами себе говоря в одном и томже предложении о карме и о какихто ошибках которые вы понапридумывали и себе и ребёнку... 





> есть ещё и нарабатывание кармы отношением кродителям. Все, кто отвергает своих родителей, уже портит свою карму.


Вопрос.
Неродившийся ребёнок должен нарабатывать благую карму по отношению своих пока-еще-не-родителей ? И получается пока он не рождём, ему засчитывается плохая карма?
Карма это действие, и поэтому экспромтом я даю вам коан на азгадку.
_Штиль
Дует сильный ветер_

Можно я тут тоже посмеюсь немного? Совсем чуть чуть





> Далеко не каждый всвои 22 года вообще соображает, молодежь ныне в обществе потребитеей крайне инфантильна.


Покачто вы выглядите очень бледно на фоне инфантильной молодёжи, мадам.




> Предсавьте, не будет родителей- свобода? Свобода от родителей?


Свобода от рождения




> Уж, если ребёнка не выведет- то уже и кармическое наказание.


Кармический плод плохого воспитания.
Спасибо Мама спасибо Папа за мою плохую карму.
Очень как интересно извивается ваше Эго... Кстати прошу его сильно не обижаться на сказаное мной.

Думаю раговор окончен, я немогу общаться с мудрыми людьми слишком долго, я начинаю тоже мудреть, это плохо сказывается на моей инфантильной природе. Спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Не, все таки лучше такую тему не открывать  :Cry:

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Маркион (12.05.2012), Тао (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это для мирян. А для желающих стать монахами не стоит забывать, что Будда ввел четкое правило насчет обязательности получения разрешения у родителей. Как видно это все не просто так, и таки обязанности перед родителями у нас есть. И зависим мы от их доброй воли.


Насколько я знаю это правило появилось когда один сын ушел в ученики и к Будде пришли его родители сказав мол так дела не делаются, мы страдаем.

Процитирую контр-сутту с вашего дозволения  :Smilie: 

Суппаваса сутта: Непраздная Суппаваса
Уд 2.8

Так Суппаваса своими собственными руками служила и ухаживала за Благословенным и Орденом монахов, подавая им нежнейшие соусы и гарниры в течении семи дней. Она так же позвала своего сына, что-бы тот преклонился перед Благословенным и Орденом монахов. Тогда уважаемый Сарипутта спросил ребенка: «Все ли у тебя в порядке? Здоров ли ты? Чувствуешь ли ты себя хорошо?»
«Как, о уважаемый Сарипута, могу я быть здоров? Как я могу чувствовать себя хорошо? Когда я провел семь лет в сосуде наполненом кровью».
Суппаваса услышав это довольно подумала «Мой сын говорит в соответствии с Истинной Дхаммой!3» и была счастлива. Господин спросил ее: «Хочешь ли ты иметь еще одного подобного сына?»
«Я мечтаю чтобы у меня было семь подобных сыновей!»
Осознав значимость этого момента, Благословенный сформулировал вдохновленное четверостишие:

    Неудобство в приятногом
    Нелюбовь в любви
    Страдание в блаженстве
    Победил старательный

----------


## Тао

> Насколько я знаю это правило появилось когда один сын ушел в ученики и к Будде пришли его родители сказав мол так дела не делаются, мы страдаем.
> 
> Процитирую контр-сутту с вашего дозволения 
> 
> Суппаваса сутта: Непраздная Суппаваса
> Уд 2.8
> 
> Так Суппаваса своими собственными руками служила и ухаживала за Благословенным и Орденом монахов, подавая им нежнейшие соусы и гарниры в течении семи дней. Она так же позвала своего сына, что-бы тот преклонился перед Благословенным и Орденом монахов. Тогда уважаемый Сарипутта спросил ребенка: «Все ли у тебя в порядке? Здоров ли ты? Чувствуешь ли ты себя хорошо?»
> «Как, о уважаемый Сарипута, могу я быть здоров? Как я могу чувствовать себя хорошо? Когда я провел семь лет в сосуде наполненом кровью».
> ...


Ну и? Родители-то действительно страдают.
Вообще это вопрос сложный. Когда человек уходит от родителей с решением стать монахом и достичь ниббаны - это благая мотивация. Но ведь тут надо быть увереным, что ты это выдержишь. А то может получиться так, что и монахом толковым не станешь (или вообще расстрижешься) и неблагую камму за уход от родителей накопишь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Вообще это вопрос сложный. Когда человек уходит от родителей с решением стать монахом и достичь ниббаны - это благая мотивация. Но ведь тут надо быть увереным, что ты это выдержишь. А то может получиться так, что и монахом толковым не станешь (или вообще расстрижешься) и неблагую камму за уход от родителей накопишь.


Кармы бояться - в монахи не ходить  :Embarrassment:

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Маркион (12.05.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Кармы бояться - в монахи не ходить


Не подумайте, что я отговариваю от монашества) Просто мое мнение таково, что лучше семь раз отмерить, проверить и перепроверить свою мотивацию и попробовать жесткую практику в течение относительно долгого времени до монашества. То есть например, съездить на длительный ретрит.
А так конечно, становление бхикку - лучшее что может случиться с нами в этой жизни.  :Smilie: 
Только вот разрешение родителей все равно везде нужно будет...

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Маркион (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну и? Родители-то действительно страдают.
> Вообще это вопрос сложный. Когда человек уходит от родителей с решением стать монахом и достичь ниббаны - это благая мотивация. Но ведь тут надо быть увереным, что ты это выдержишь. А то может получиться так, что и монахом толковым не станешь (или вообще расстрижешься) и неблагую камму за уход от родителей накопишь.


Значит быть мне Асуром - благая мотивация, плохое действие.
Если стану таковым, то видимо родителей больше не будет, также как и трупоедов.

Кстати, я неимею права создавать тем, ктонибуть может создать такую тему "Как освободится от любви к ЖС", а то я себя с этим отождествляю нимогу никак в нибанну уяти, вчера пытался билет купить, сказали саквояж пока ещё слишком большой  :Confused: 
Может кто уже имеет опыт в таких практиках освобождения...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Только вот разрешение родителей все равно везде нужно будет...


Мне повезло и мама и бабушка дали своё добро, осталось выполнить одно условие и всё ок.
Единственное что может мне помешать в жизни биккху - это смерть и неумение сидеть в лотосе с прямой спиной больше чем 15 минут, а точнее боль от этого, над которой стараюсь работать...

----------

Тао (12.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> , 
> 
> Да что вы говорите... Надо же как...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Мне показалось, что у вас основные акценты не расставлены. Хорошо, что вы Дхармой в свои 22 года занимаетьесь, ваша мама может быть спокойна, по крайней мере, возможно, думает" чем бы дитя ни тешилось, лишь бы...". Да хоть так. Вас-то как-то вывело, не всех выводит, то как дочь изводит мать, никак к благим заслугам не отнести, она просто о них не думает. не знает, и знать не хочет. Даже обыкновенное уважение к матери отсутствует, хотя по непонятной причине всё пока вдруг вроде стало лучше. Надеемся.
У моей приятельницы обычная проблема русских эмигрантов, если бы не касалось её ребёнка, то и вопроса бы не было. В данном случае, думаю, даже сутра на обычной надежде на непонятном языке, обычная христианская вера на чудо ей в какой-то мере помогла. и действительно, у них вдруг стали налаживаться отношеия. Дочь навестила мать, уже-хорошо.
Многие дети ухудшают свою карму, ей с матерью повезло, бывает , что не везёт с родителями.

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Тао (12.05.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> В психушку вас не положат - это очередные мифы и легенды.


Даже если возникнет необходимость ложиться на лечение, то в этом нет ничего плохого. Проблемы так могут не решиться, но, по крайней мере, появится возможность вернуться к более-менее нормальному состоянию.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, ребенок должен служить своим родителям как Востоку:
> ٭ я буду поддерживать их, поддержавших меня,
> ٭ я буду выполнять их обязанности,
> ٭ я буду сохранять семейную традицию,
> ٭ я буду стараться быть достойным своего наследства,
> ٭ кроме того, я буду раздавать милостыню в память моих умерших родственников.
> Сигаловада сутта: Беседа с Сигалой
> ДН 31


Нда только у некоторых родителей традицией может быть ложное учение вроде христианства и отказ от буддизма.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Даже если возникнет необходимость ложиться на лечение, то в этом нет ничего плохого. Проблемы так могут не решиться, но, по крайней мере, появится возможность вернуться к более-менее нормальному состоянию.


В Австрии очень легко попасть в психушку. Стоит оговориться у врача, что "легче руки на себя наложить", или "хоть умри"- врач сразу введёт в комп "суицидальные наклонности", плевать хотел на разговорные руссике клишше. Эмигранты часто на немецком используют , не думая о последствиях, неосторожные русские выражения. Есть выражения -табу в немецком, культура речи несколько иная.. Чего в русском нет. Психушки- не страшно, страшно, что человк, у которого психологические проблемы, не желая того, попав в психушку, вряд ли вылечится. его состояние усугубится. Так что, если нет отклонений в виде аномальностей в поведении, можно и "веру в чудо" попробовать. хуже -то не будет.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Родители, слушайте меня. Я буду говорить...


Алексей, я вам скажу не как эгоистический родитель, а как человек, проживший непростую жизнь, жаждущий свободы, мало обращающий по молодости внимания на простую житейскую мудрость и простые человеческие ценности. Теперь, когда жизнь прожита, я знаю: в мирской жизни нет нечего ценнее наших близких: маминого тепла, понимания, любви, защиты, дочкиного доверия и надежды. Нет других ценностей, не существует, все остальное - пустое. А пренебрежение этой ценностью, отказ от нее принесет много горя. Это неизбежно.




> Когда ты загнан и забит
> Людьми, заботой иль тоскою;
> Когда под гробовой доскою
> Все, что тебя пленяло, спит;
> Когда по городской пустыне,
> Отчаявшийся и больной,
> Ты возвращаешься домой,
> И тяжелит ресницы иней,-
> Тогда - остановись на миг
> ...

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> все остальное - пустое. А пренебрежение этой ценностью, отказ от нее принесет много горя. Это неизбежно.


В Будде нахожу покойь такой которого больше нет нигде и веде одновременно. Пустота безценна.
Благодарен своим родителям, но я непонимаю родительский эгоизм. Среди всех эгоизмоя я считаю что родидельсктя является самым нечестным.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> В Будде нахожу покойь такой которого больше нет нигде и веде одновременно. Пустота безценна.
> Благодарен своим родителям, но я непонимаю родительский эгоизм. Среди всех эгоизмоя я считаю что родидельсктя является самым нечестным.



прежде всего не надо считать эгоизмом. Это- такая любовь, дать всё, что можно, вложить всё, что есть, помочь столько, сколько удасьтся. это больше, чем любовь, это-осознанная ответсвенность.

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В Будде нахожу покойь такой которого больше нет нигде и веде одновременно. Пустота безценна.
> Благодарен своим родителям, но я непонимаю родительский эгоизм. Среди всех эгоизмоя я считаю что родидельсктя является самым нечестным.


Если вы приносите горе матери - нет худшего эгоизма. Если мама отпускает вас с легким сердцем и благословляет вас - другой разговор, но что-то я сомневаюсь, судя по вашим рассуждениям о родительском эгоизме.

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> это больше, чем любовь, это-осознанная ответсвенность.


Любовь матери - больше, чем осознанная ответственность

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Нда только у некоторых родителей традицией может быть ложное учение вроде христианства и отказ от буддизма.


И при чем бывает даже так,что традиция убийство живых существ.Тогда Сигаловада сутта достаточно странна

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Любовь матери - больше, чем осознанная ответственность


вы правы, большей любви, чем любовь матери , наверное, не существует для мирян. Особенно, если осознанно несёт ответсвенность за ребёнка.

----------

Федор Ф (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> прежде всего не надо считать эгоизмом. Это- такая любовь, дать всё, что можно, вложить всё, что есть, помочь столько, сколько удасьтся. это больше, чем любовь, это-осознанная ответсвенность.


Я вижу обратное.



> Если вы приносите горе матери - нет худшего эгоизма. Если мама отпускает вас с легким сердцем и благословляет вас - другой разговор, но что-то я сомневаюсь, судя по вашим рассуждениям о родительском эгоизме.


Да вы правы, благославления нету, есть согласие. Но я чувствуя что мать скоро сама в буддизм ударится, поэтому я не волнуюсь за неё. Кстати у неё карма такая ибо с её отцом почти аналогичная ситуация была, поэтому всё течёт как должно течь.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> вы правы, большей любви, чем любовь матери , наверное, не существует для мирян. Особенно, если осознанно несёт ответсвенность за ребёнка.


Медведь тоже очень любит обниматься.

----------


## Федор Ф

> поэтому всё течёт как должно течь.


Не важно, как там у вас течет, а важно ваше  эгоистичное отношение к родителям. Как вы вступить на духовный путь собираетесь с этим? Как нравственность развивать?

----------

Sucheeinennick (12.05.2012), Германн (13.12.2012), Тао (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не важно, как там у вас течет, а важно ваше безнравственное и эгоистичное отношение к родителям. Как вы вступить на духовный путь собираетесь с этим? Как нравственность развивать?


А как Будда на него вступил? У Будды вообще был запрет и это ему не помещало, как и всем остальным монахам. А мотивация у меня благая.

----------


## Тао

> А как Будда на него вступил? У Будды вообще был запрет и это ему не помещало, как и всем остальным монахам. А мотивация у меня благая.


У Будды сердце разрывалось от такого решения. И перед уходом он еще раз навестил спящую жену и сына. И уходил он в том числе и ради того, чтобы избавить их от страданий.
Никогда Благословенный не говорил ни а каком родительском эгоизме. Не думаю, что у него вообще когда-нибудь возникали такие мысли.

----------

Федор Ф (12.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А как Будда на него вступил?


Будда рассуждал о родительском эгоизме? Или оказывал какое-то непочтение отцу? Или ушел без разрешения отца? Подумайте, в чем отличие вас от Будды в этом отношении, прежде чем рассуждать. Я именно о вашем безответственном отношении к родителям говорю, вы что, вообще ничего не понимаете?

----------

Тао (12.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Медведь тоже очень любит обниматься.


вас как-то немного жалко, не обижайтесь. Представьте, моей приятельнице помогло, хоть на время, но помогло, и пусть будет так же дальше. пусть наладятся их отношения, пусть обнимаются все живые существа. И некоторым можно бы помолчать, даже если им не нравится, от умолчания хуже не будет.

----------


## Eugeny

> Будда рассуждал о родительском эгоизме? Или оказывал какое-то непочтение отцу? Или ушел без разрешения отца? Подумайте, в чем отличие вас от Будды в этом отношении, прежде чем рассуждать. Я именно о вашем отношении к родителям говорю, вы что, вообще ничего не понимаете?


Вообще то будда ушел без разрешения отца,и мастер сюй юнь тоже,и вообще очень многие известные монахи

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вообще то будда ушел без разрешения отца


Насколько я знаю, он добился-таки этого разрешения, не сбежал из дворца! Иначе было бы странно вводить правило для пострига - родительское разрешение

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У Будды сердце разрывалось от такого решения. И перед уходом он еще раз навестил спящую жену и сына. И уходил он в том числе и ради того, чтобы избавить их от страданий.
> Никогда Благословенный не говорил ни а каком родительском эгоизме. Не думаю, что у него вообще когда-нибудь возникали такие мысли.


Будда хотел избавить людей от страданий
Будда нашёл как причину страданий эго
Будда избавил своих близких от эго

Вопрос. Его отец обладал эгом? Его отец желал счастья своему сыну или продолжение своего рода?

я, мой,моя,моё,мои...

Вопрос. Присутствует ли в словосочетании "Мой сын" эго ? Присутствует ли в слове "Сын" эго ? Где не присутствует эго ?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> вас как-то немного жалко, не обижайтесь. Представьте, моей приятельнице помогло, хоть на время, но помогло, и пусть будет так же дальше. пусть наладятся их отношения, пусть обнимаются все живые существа. И некоторым можно бы помолчать, даже если им не нравится, от умолчания хуже не будет.


От прекращения присваивания тоже хуже не будет. Если вы чувствуете боль от моих слов, то подумайте о том кому именно больно, и почему.




> Насколько я знаю, он *добился-таки* этого разрешения, не сбежал из дворца! Иначе было бы странно вводить правило для пострига - родительское разрешение


Ну вот видите, я тоже добился-таки

----------


## Федор Ф

Алексей, это последняя моя реплика, обращенная к вам, больше я вас знать не хочу!
Когда вы в этой жизни потеряете все - вы к кому придете? Не к маме ли? И не назовете ее "своей"?

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Насколько я знаю, он добился-таки этого разрешения, не сбежал из дворца! Иначе было бы странно вводить правило для пострига - родительское разрешение


Ок тогда ссылку на место где он просил разрешения,так как во всех историях про будду он именно сбежал из дворца,и в кинематографе и в книгах про жизнь будды и в мультфильмах про будду он именно сбежал.При чём сбежал с помощью слуги.Отец вообще запрещал будде покидать дворцовые территории,а он покидал неоднократно.И когда покидал видел больного,старого,умершего и отшельника и когда увидел отшельника решил сбежать.

----------

Нико (13.12.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Алексей Каверин;471291]От прекращения присваивания тоже хуже не будет. Если вы чувствуете боль от моих слов, то подумайте о том кому именно больно, и почему.


Мне от ваших слов не больно. Вы меня очень удивили. И немного вас жаль, так как становиться с такими установками на духовный путь-странно. Как же вы за нас всех молиться будете? Я и говорю, что мало тексты изучать, мало хотеть, мало размышлять, основные понятия у вас в тумане, что ли? можете всё выучить, много перечитать, но не осознать, есть базовые вещи, которые усваивают вообще для того, чтобы стать буддистом.Не то, что монахом.

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Тао (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, это последняя моя реплика, обращенная к вам, больше я вас знать не хочу!
> Когда вы в этой жизни потеряете все - вы к кому придете? Не к маме ли? И не назовете ее "своей"?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос нужно сначало найти то что мне действительно принадлежит...

Я прошу у Вас прощение что мы несмогли найти общий язык, вы мне приятны, но некоторый сдесь люди игнорируют меня, и я им за это благодарен... благодарен и вам тоже. Наеюсь до скорого момента когда наши Я снова поменяются и сможем сказать "Я не в обиде"




> Мне от ваших слов не больно. Вы меня очень удивили. И немного вас жаль, так как становиться с такими установками на духовный путь-странно. Как же вы за нас всех молиться будете? Я и говорю, что мало тексты изучать, мало хотеть, мало размышлять, основные понятия у вас в тумане, что ли? можете всё выучить, много перечитать, но не осознать, есть базовые вещи, которые усваивают вообще для того, чтобы стать буддистом.Не то, что монахом.


Сжальтесь, но не надомной, а над теми детьми что страдают от любви своих родителей.

Вы правы, становиться на путь бхиккху и при этом говорить что рождение это страдание, действительно очень странно... я подумаю над этим. Спасибо.

----------


## Александар

Мда... Сезон обострений вроде прошёл, ...ан нет. Читатели форума на полном серьёзе обсуждают, несусветную чушь несомую несостоятельным просветлённым. Ему ещё трудиться и трудиться над избавлением от неблагих дхарм.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Всего от одной, слишком большая любовь к ЖС которая выливается в открытое непонимание тех кто питается продуктами насилия ради вкусовых ощущений и таких несправедливостей как считание что ребёнок принадлежит кому то. Это пожалуй единственное за что я цепляюсь.
Вообщем я не понимаю самсары, а самсара меня....

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Всего от одной, слишком большая любовь к ЖС которая выливается в открытое непонимание тех кто питается продуктами насилия ради вкусовых ощущений и таких несправедливостей как считание что ребёнок принадлежит кому то. Это пожалуй единственное за что я цепляюсь.
> Вообщем я не понимаю самсары, а самсара меня....


может и вам надо прослушать сутру зелёной Тары? все 108 раз? Может, и вам немного поможет?

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> может и вам надо прослушать сутру зелёной Тары? все 108 раз? Может, и вам немного поможет?


Поможет освободиться от сострадания? 

Я вообщето не совсем на уровне Алмазной Колесницы, я как бы скромнее и решил удовольствоваться тем что предлогает Малая

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Поможет освободиться от сострадания? 
> 
> Я вообщето не совсем на уровне Алмазной Колесницы, я как бы скромнее и решил удовольствоваться тем что предлогает Малая


вдруг и вам поможет в ваших отношениях с матерью и вашему отношению к матери? я уж не о глобальном, я уж о вас готова помолиться уже... :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> вдруг и вам поможет в ваших отношениях с матерью и вашему отношению к матери? я уж не о глобальном, я уж о вас готова помолиться уже...


 :Big Grin: 
У меня всё отлично, я всем желаю таких отношений как у меня со своей матерью, честно, она мне как сестра. Проблема совсем не во мне, мне не себя жалко, мне других жалко... Непонимаю когда люди невидят очевидные вещи...
Это пожалуй самая агадочная история с Дхаммой... Очевидная и невероятная...

----------


## Слава Эркин

Алексей, я Вам как художник художнику говарю. Я так же сын своих родителей. И как и мы все ( в той или инной степени ) несу груз родительского невежества ( так же как и мои дети будут нести груз моего невежества ). Когда придёт понимание, уйдут эмоции. Когда уйдут эмоции, чувство благодарности к родителям разобъётся само собой. Поможет, если Вы сами будете роститить своих детей...
Вы просите договор... С родительским участием Вы обрели существование в мире людей. Я уверен, если Вы хорошенько подумаете, Вы поймёте что в том что Вы обратились к изучению ( в тои или инной мере ) Святой Дхармы есть и их , возможно маленькая,но  заслуга. А мать, испытывающая муки беременности, родов, и всего что следует после этого ( тут поймут ТОЛЬКО родители ), да ещё и в Совковских условиях!!! заслуживает как минимум - Благодарности!
Всё вышесказанное не отменяет Ваших справедливых слов о родительском эгоизме.

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Тема на самом деле не обо мне, но о эгоизме как причине размножения, на данном этапе равития, человек ничем не лучше вируса, главная задача которого жрать и размножаться, лично я отказываюсь быть раковой опухолью планеты Земля, но всё равно спасибо за советы, возможно комуто пригодятся !  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш



----------

Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Сауди (13.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> У меня всё отлично, я всем желаю таких отношений как у меня со своей матерью, честно, она мне как сестра. Проблема совсем не во мне, мне не себя жалко, мне других жалко... Непонимаю когда люди невидят очевидные вещи...
> Это пожалуй самая агадочная история с Дхаммой... Очевидная и невероятная...


Любить относительное "всех" намного легче, чем конкретно кого-то. Особенно в христиантстве, где вся культура и философия базируется на культе страдания, не сострадания, а именно страдания. Я не имею права на то, чтобы учить вас, но вы сначала разберитесь ссобой и в своих отношениях с близкими, своем отношению к близким, потом уе думайте о том, что вы можете для других сделать, жалеть, пока мне вас даже жаль. Людям, мирянам и не дано особенно видеть и не всегда понимают то, что происходит, потому и ошибаются. Время для понимания приходит у всех по разному. Поэтому все люди и разные. Вспомнила одну бабушку, которая ругалась на особо непослушных" Люди в первом поколении!" Только во взрослом возрасте я поняла эту бабушку, что она имела в виду, сильное ругательство было у неё. И правда, есть такие люди, которые в виде людей живут в первый рз на этой земле, кажется. Потому и непонятно многим совершенно очевидное, даже кажется им это "неверолятным".

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Любить относительное "всех" намного легче, чем конкретно кого-то. Особенно в христиантстве, где вся культура и философия базируется на культе страдания, не сострадания, а именно страдания. Я не имею права на то, чтобы учить вас, но вы сначала разберитесь ссобой и в своих отношениях с близкими, своем отношению к близким, потом уе думайте о том, что вы можете для других сделать, жалеть, пока мне вас даже жаль. Людям, мирянам и не дано особенно видеть и не всегда понимают то, что происходит, потому и ошибаются. Время для понимания приходит у всех по разному. Поэтому все люди и разные. Вспомнила одну бабушку, которая ругалась на особо непослушных" Люди в первом поколении!" Только во взрослом возрасте я поняла эту бабушку, что она имела в виду, сильное ругательство было у неё. И правда, есть такие люди, которые в виде людей живут в первый рз на этой земле, кажется. Потому и непонятно многим совершенно очевидное, даже кажется им это "неверолятным".


Я не стану перечислять свои добрые поступки, уже была попытка создать тему (чуть ниже в списке) с добром котро люди делают, но она была воспринята как экзибиционизм, поэтому просто скажу что делание добра это смысл моей жизни, а точнее единственное анятие которое для меня имеет смысл, поэтому работая, я страраюсь делать добро, общаясь я стараюсь делать добро, даже во сне я тараюсь делать добро, и всем желаю этого.

Повторю ещё раз, умена как индивида всё хорошо, но мне становиться плохо от слепого эгоистичного желания жрать и размножаться. Человек считает себя раумным существом, но по факту это такой же вирус, амёба, причём глупая и не дальновидная, это печально. Вы скажите что это не так и что я жалкй тип, тогда я задам вопрос : Знает ли вирус что он вирус? Он этого не знает, и поэтому нестоит его венить в этом, это его природа. Но я немогу на это смотреть, я ухожу от сюда.
Как говорится "Не возвращайся Иисус, тут некого спасать". Я не святой и не реализовал ничего, иначе бы остался. Вообщем отошли от темы, я прекращаю свои монологи, это всё очень печально на самом деле... очень печально...

Нету такого понятия как ошибка, есть такое понятие как гармония и взаимосвязь

----------


## Sucheeinennick

*"Не возвращайся Иисус, тут некого спасать".* 

Вот как! Вы даже и спасать собирались? Люди святыми становятся, долгий процесс от понимания до правильного понимания, правильной практики, самосовершенствования, и единицы дойдут  только, при условии, что были и в предыдущих жизнях сильные кармические заслуги и преумножили их в текущей жизни. такое отношение к мирянам вам самому не на пользу. Есть взаимосвязь мирян и духовников. И как это нет понятия "ошибка"? Ложное учение, неверноа выбранное- всё ошибка. правда, обычно совершая ошибку, путем неправильных суждений , не осознавая, совершают неверный выбор, и часто в резултьате совершается именно та самая " ошибка". есть и такое, где совершается осознанная ошибка, особенно в христианстве, где полагаются на  "Бог простит, Бог спасёт".

----------

Сауди (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> *"Не возвращайся Иисус, тут некого спасать".* 
> 
> Вот как! Вы даже и спасать собирались? Люди святыми становятся, долгий процесс от понимания до правильного понимания, правильной практики, самосовершенствования, и единицы дойдут  только, при условии, что были и в предыдущих жизнях сильные кармические заслуги и преумножили их в текущей жизни. такое отношение к мирянам вам самому не на пользу. Есть взаимосвязь мирян и духовников. И как это нет понятия "ошибка"? Ложное учение, неверноа выбранное- всё ошибка. правда, обычно совершая ошибку, путем неправильных суждений , не осознавая, совершают неверный выбор, и часто в резултьате совершается именно та самая " ошибка". есть и такое, где совершается осознанная ошибка, особенно в христианстве, где полагаются на  "Бог простит, Бог спасёт".


Да не, куда мне спасать, мне бы самому спастись, а с таким возрением и отношением к самсаре и эгоизму мне ещё долго ковылять хотябы до нормального Махаянского уровня, куда уж там Ваджраянский. Вам повезло у вас великие способности чтобы понимать это всё, я на такое не способен... увы. Но спешить некуда, если не в этой кальпе просвятлею, то в следующей, уже вон сколько кальп существую и ничё, норм... Будду терпеливым  :Smilie: 

Понятие ошибки с точки рения буддизма - абсурдно. Это тоже самое что с точки зрения летучей мыши считать за ошибку тот факт что солнце светит. Нету ошибок, есть совершенство. Но вы знаете как у нас там в хинаяне, мозг промывают и аставлют верить во всякую чепуху, приходится верить... :Confused:  Кстати это даже не хинаяна, а "имхо" какоето, нада будет спросить гооврится ли об абсурдности (иллюзорности) концепта "ошибки"..

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Больше на вас не реагирую. Ковыляйте, куда-нибудь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

По легенде,якобы кто-то снимал на плёнку дерево Бодхи, и после проявки обнаружилось такое изображение.

----------


## Zom

Угу, всё б ничё, да вот только это фрагмент картины некоего художника. Я видел всю картину целиком где-то. Вокруг Будды там голые женщины везде )))

----------


## Eugeny

Если про эту то не похоже.
 
Вот на эту с натяжкой похоже,и то там лицо другое

----------


## Zom

Нет, вот про ЭТУ:
(это не фотография, а фрагмент картины. На всей картине целиком - голые женщины вокруг )) Голые - в буквальном смысле .)




> По легенде,якобы кто-то снимал на плёнку дерево Бодхи, и после проявки обнаружилось такое изображение.

----------


## Eugeny

Если не про них,тогда художник очень уж фотографично рисует

Вообще судя по фото Будды как раз после купания,во первых одежда мокрая(так как отсвечивает солнечный свет одежда),и полотенце в руках.

----------

